# Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 24 Fevereiro 2008



## Vince (20 Fev 2008 às 22:22)

Seguimento especial da situação meteorolóigica prevista para os próximos dias. Além da aproximação de mais uma depressão convectiva vinda de SW também há a salientar as marés de sexta e sábado e o vento sueste que poderão originar problemas no Algarve.


*GFS (run 12z)*
Precipitação acumulada em 24h.






http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsavneur.html


*500 hPa (run 12z)*




http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsavneur.html


*WindGuru Faro (GFS run 12z)*





http://www.windguru.com/pt/index.php?sc=48973


*Marés Barra Faro e Olhão - Instituto Hidrográfico*





http://www.hidrografico.pt/previsao-mares.php



-----------------------

*As análises, previsões ou alertas neste tópico são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade. Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia, Protecção Civil ou outras entidades com essa função.
*


----------



## Hawk (20 Fev 2008 às 23:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Uma manchinha muito interessante a passar dia 23 ao lado da Madeira...Será que não chega cá nada?


----------



## João Soares (21 Fev 2008 às 00:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Espero que este seguimento especial de chuva e trovoadas nao seja um fiasco pelo Norte

Foi uma autentica frustação


----------



## Rog (21 Fev 2008 às 02:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



Hawk disse:


> Uma manchinha muito interessante a passar dia 23 ao lado da Madeira...Será que não chega cá nada?



Nos dias 22 e 23 são esperados aguaceiros pela Madeira, e com possibilidade de trovoadas...
A intensidade da precipitação, dependerá da zona afectada pela depressão... mas é sempre relativo falar em intensidade, porque no dia as células de trovoadas baralham um pouco o esquema.


----------



## GFVB (21 Fev 2008 às 10:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Mau Tempo: Chuva forte volta a partir de sexta-feira, situação mais comum do que a verificada segunda-feira - IM
21 de Fevereiro de 2008, 06:51

Lisboa, 21 Fev (Lusa) - O estado do tempo vai piorar a partir de sexta-feira com chuva, vento e trovoadas, contudo será uma situação comum de Inverno ao contrário do que sucedeu segunda-feira com recordes de pluviosidade, segundo o Instituto de Meteorologia.

Na segunda-feira foi batido, numa das estações meteorológicas de Lisboa, um recorde de precipitação com 145 anos.

Para sexta-feira, o Instituto de Meteorologia (IM) está a prever aguaceiros por vezes fortes no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve, com condições para trovoadas.

Em declarações à agência Lusa, fonte do IM disse hoje que durante o fim-de-semana a situação de mau tempo será generalizada a todo o território.

Para sábado e domingo prevêm-se aguaceiros, por vezes fortes, possibilidade de trovoadas, sobretudo no domingo, e vento forte com rajadas que poderão chegar aos 90 quilómetros por hora.

Segundo o IM, esta situação meteorológica deve-se a uma "depressão que se está a cavar entre a Madeira e o continente".

A meteorologista adiantou à Lusa que a situação que se prevê é mais comum do que a registada segunda-feira, quando os níveis de precipitação causaram diversos estragos na região de Lisboa, além de terem provocado a morte de duas pessoas, já confirmadas, e um desaparecido.

A situação de segunda-feira foi invulgar, sendo difícil que se repita, adiantou a fonte.

Na segunda-feira, foram registados na estação meteorológica de Lisboa/Geofísico 118 milímetros de precipitação, o que constitui "um novo extremo absoluto desta estação", considerando a série de totais diários com 145 anos, iniciada em 1864.

Também na estação meteorológica de Lisboa/Gago Coutinho foram ultrapassados os valores máximos registados, o que atesta, de acordo com o IM, "o carácter excepcional do fenómeno".

SB

Lusa/Fim

Vamos ver o que isto nos reserva!


----------



## HotSpot (21 Fev 2008 às 10:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Parece que o IM está muito descansado. Eu também espero que este episódio não seja tão grave como o anterior mas imaginem que é pelo menos parecido...

Para já a previsão é esta:


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Fev 2008 às 10:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Isto está cada vez mais engraçado  não esquecer que o solos já estão em parte ensopados.


----------



## RMira (21 Fev 2008 às 10:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

A descansar? Como? Como pode o IM descansar depois do que se passou 2ª feira e com essa previsão de chuvas fortes novamente e trovoadas? Eu andei com água pelo joelho na 2ª em Setúbal e o famoso tunel do quebedo aqui tinha 3 metros de altura de água e agora dizem-me para estar descansado? 

Eu só vou parafrasear o IM nisto:



> Segundo o IM, esta situação meteorológica deve-se a uma "depressão *que se está a cavar *entre a Madeira e o continente".


----------



## ACalado (21 Fev 2008 às 11:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

boas penso que a quantidade de precipitação que esta depressão nos trará não será equiparável a situação que provou as cheias, embora devemos estar atentos pois ainda assim são precipitações significativas ainda para mais sabendo a situação do estado dos solos  aqui a deixo um gif de precipitação que ando a acompanhar para ver a sua fiabilidade e no evento anterior andou bastante perto da realidade


----------



## Aurélio (21 Fev 2008 às 11:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Era para ser "Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 24 Fevereiro", isto porque Segunda-Feira (25) já não vai haver nada ....de especial, já não devendo nem chover.
 Aliás, depois da tarde de Domingo já nem deve chover !!


----------



## Aurélio (21 Fev 2008 às 11:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Já tive a ver os ultimos dois runs e sinceramente não vejo nada de especial ... na precipitação prevista!!

Como o IM trata-se de uma situação tipica de Inverno !!


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Fev 2008 às 12:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



Aurélio disse:


> Era para ser "Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 24 Fevereiro", isto porque Segunda-Feira (25) já não vai haver nada ....de especial, já não devendo nem chover.
> Aliás, depois da tarde de Domingo já nem deve chover !!



Dia 25 está bom, também ontem ninguém previa chuva para o Algarve e foi o dia que registou-se mais chuva no Sotavento, penso que é desta depois de Lisboa e Setúbal chegou a vez de ser o Algarve tanto a run das 00 como da 06 insistem em muita precipitação.

Meteograma para Olhão:










As cores são parecidas só com um senão em vez de ser Lisboa e Setúbal é Algarve, o que acham será uma situação típica de Inverno, se esta precipitação ocorrer por exemplo com a maré cheia que são vivas, Olhão terá inundações e depois foi só uma situação de Inverno como aconteceu em Lisboa


----------



## Aurélio (21 Fev 2008 às 12:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



algarvio1980 disse:


> Dia 25 está bom, também ontem ninguém previa chuva para o Algarve e foi o dia que registou-se mais chuva no Sotavento, penso que é desta depois de Lisboa e Setúbal chegou a vez de ser o Algarve tanto a run das 00 como da 06 insistem em muita precipitação.
> 
> Meteograma para Olhão:
> 
> ...




Bela imagem ... era bom que não se mexesse, mas acho que os modelos estão um bocado confusos !!
Edit: já foram colocadas as imagens correctas !!!


----------



## HotSpot (21 Fev 2008 às 13:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



mirones disse:


> A descansar? Como? Como pode o IM descansar depois do que se passou 2ª feira e com essa previsão de chuvas fortes novamente e trovoadas? Eu andei com água pelo joelho na 2ª em Setúbal e o famoso tunel do quebedo aqui tinha 3 metros de altura de água e agora dizem-me para estar descansado?
> 
> Eu só vou parafrasear o IM nisto:




Quando digo a descansar é por causa disto:

"...contudo será uma situação comum de Inverno ao contrário do que sucedeu segunda-feira com recordes de pluviosidade..."


----------



## vitamos (21 Fev 2008 às 13:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Lisboa, Setúbal, Évora e Beja com alerta amarelo para chuva hoje!!??? 

Fizemos seguimento especial de 16 a 20, agora de 22 a 25...

E afinal hoje dia 21 alertas... 

Tive a ver a imagem de satélite não me parece haver nada de especial, a não ser que se esteja a formar...


----------



## Henrique (21 Fev 2008 às 13:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

De certeza? repara la bem na run das 13:00 em espanha...


----------



## RMira (21 Fev 2008 às 13:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Começou a trovejar em Vila Franca de Xira!


----------



## Gilmet (21 Fev 2008 às 14:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



mirones disse:


> Começou a trovejar em Vila Franca de Xira!



Realmente... para esses lados vêm-se uma nuvens...

Reparem naquela de crescimento vertical...













18,3ºC


----------



## vitamos (21 Fev 2008 às 14:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Ok, ok já reparei  

Ora então isto significa um evento entre eventos!

Lapso meu não ter reparado no evoluir da situação! Felizmente o que não falta aqui são meteoloucos atentos!


----------



## tempus_fugit (21 Fev 2008 às 14:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

E aqui no Barreiro chove com alguma intensidade!


----------



## mocha (21 Fev 2008 às 14:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

pois é aqui no Barreiro chove,e ta caliente 18ºC


----------



## HotSpot (21 Fev 2008 às 14:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

. A minha estação está a encher o "penico"...

..e bem


----------



## tempus_fugit (21 Fev 2008 às 14:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



mocha disse:


> pois é aqui no Barreiro chove,e ta caliente 18ºC



E já troveja também!


----------



## dgstorm (21 Fev 2008 às 14:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

POr aqui calorzinho... 22ºC  

Algumas nuvens negras mas nao chove...


----------



## GFVB (21 Fev 2008 às 14:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Em Alcabideche, nuvens com ar ameaçador, mas por enquanto ainda está sol! Mas confirmo... está bastante calor. Fui à hora de almoço a Cascais e o carro estava um forno!!!


----------



## mocha (21 Fev 2008 às 14:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



tempus_fugit disse:


> E já troveja também!



não ouvi nada ainda, vou abrir a janela


----------



## Gilmet (21 Fev 2008 às 14:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Bem... por aqui passa tudo ao lado...com uma temperatura de 17,9ºC


----------



## vitamos (21 Fev 2008 às 15:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



Gilmet disse:


> Bem... por aqui passa tudo ao lado...com uma temperatura de 17,9ºC



Pois estás com azar 

Tava a ver as câmeras das estradas de portugal e em Lisboa já chove! A 2ª circular já tá com um bom tapete de água.


----------



## vitamos (21 Fev 2008 às 15:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

O alerta amarelo foi estendido também ao distrito de FAro


----------



## ACalado (21 Fev 2008 às 15:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Por aqui começou agora  a cair um aguaceiro


----------



## Vince (21 Fev 2008 às 15:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Por aqui também se encheu tudo de Cumulus, alguns Congestus mas não aqui por cima. Nada de chuva nem trovoada até ao momento.

Quanto às datas dos tópicos especiais, isso qualquer dia ainda se torna tão stressante como fazer alertas no IM 
De qualquer forma antecipou-se a data para hoje pois a depressão apesar de não estar nos mapas de superficie está a formar-se nos niveis altos da atmosfera.


----------



## AnDré (21 Fev 2008 às 15:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Cheguei agora da faculdade.
A chuva do campo grande acompanhou-me durante todo o meu caminho!
Mas por aqui hoje parece estar a passar tudo de "raspão", mas já ouvi qualquer coisa a norte de mim!

0,8mm até agora. Que miséria!


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Fev 2008 às 15:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Por aqui, não chove está a começar a encobrir o céu  vou fazer a dança da chuva agora não é Braga o penico de Portugal agora é Lisboa


----------



## dgstorm (21 Fev 2008 às 15:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



algarvio1980 disse:


> Por aqui, não chove está a começar a encobrir o céu  vou fazer a dança da chuva agora não é Braga o penico de Portugal agora é Lisboa



Tens toda a razao fogo... O penico deve ter fechado e deixou o calor aqui dentro... tou com 22ºC carago !


----------



## *Marta* (21 Fev 2008 às 15:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

E porque é que eu aqui na Guarda não tenho direito a nada disso?? 
Já chovia e trovejava... ai já já...
(Com a sorte que eu tenho, no dia dos meus anos - sábado - é que vai ser o dilúvio!!)


----------



## Mago (21 Fev 2008 às 15:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Por aqui segue dia ameno com céu pouco nublado....


----------



## GFVB (21 Fev 2008 às 15:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Estive ao telefone com a minha moça e na zona do Sintra Retail Park choveu bem por alguns minutos!


----------



## vitamos (21 Fev 2008 às 16:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Leiria, Portalegre, Santarém e Castelo Branco passaram também a alerta amarelo!

Tarde de loucura no IM!


----------



## squidward (21 Fev 2008 às 16:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

apanhei chuva forte e alguns relampagos entre Alverca e Alhandra por volta das 14h.
Há bocado tb tive o privilegio de assistir ao nascimento de um cumulonimbus perto da Azambuja, até a sua "descarga" ainda tirei uma foto. Agora ta tudo mais calmo, apesar do ceu estar cheio de CB´s


----------



## squidward (21 Fev 2008 às 16:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Ah ja me esquecia...Nesse ultimo CB da Azambuja, ja na sua fase de "descarga" observei uma especie de "funnel cloud"  (no meio do circulo vermelho) na foto nao da para ver mto bem, porque foi tirada do meu telemovel


----------



## Sam (21 Fev 2008 às 16:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Olá a todos!
À pc tive a observar o desenvolvimento de alg nuvens Uma delas por aqui esteve até cair alguma pedra
Foram só uns 2 minutinhos, e *pedra* miuda q se desfez logo, pois tem tado 18º
Segui.se uma chuva e o azul do céu já brilha de novo
E como vai a previsão para o fim semana??
Abraços


----------



## HotSpot (21 Fev 2008 às 16:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

E lá está o "penico" novamente a facturar...é a loucura


----------



## *Marta* (21 Fev 2008 às 16:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Já chovisca!!  Meti uma cunha ao S. Pedro e o gajo atendeu-me!!


----------



## ajrebelo (21 Fev 2008 às 16:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

boas

bem já chegado a casa estou neste momento em directo no 

http://portugalweather.home.sapo.pt

com imagens da Serra da Arrábida, desta nuvem aqui que deve estar a chegar a Lisboa 





abraços


----------



## Cocas (21 Fev 2008 às 16:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Pois é meus amigos, afinal algo se vai passar que ainda não conseguimos deslindar...
É que me chegou às mãos um comunicado operacional emitido pela Protecção Civil de Sintra a alertar para uma "situação meteorologica adversa - precipitação e vento forte para os dias 22 e 23 de Fevereiro".
Um belo comunicado com diversos efeitos expectáveis e medidas de prevenção e protecção a adoptar pela população.
Bela atitude, mas um pouco atrasada... se fosse a semana passada muita coisa podia ter sido evitada.

Cumps a todos


----------



## vitamos (21 Fev 2008 às 16:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



Cocas disse:


> Pois é meus amigos, afinal algo se vai passar que ainda não conseguimos deslindar...
> É que me chegou às mãos um comunicado operacional emitido pela Protecção Civil de Sintra a alertar para uma "situação meteorologica adversa - precipitação e vento forte para os dias 22 e 23 de Fevereiro".
> Um belo comunicado com diversos efeitos expectáveis e medidas de prevenção e protecção a adoptar pela população.
> Bela atitude, mas um pouco atrasada... se fosse a semana passada muita coisa podia ter sido evitada.
> ...



Até porque não sabemos se a situação será tão adversa... mas casa roubada...


----------



## rufer (21 Fev 2008 às 16:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Boas. aqui por Benavente caiu uma bela chuvada por volta das 14h30m. Agora não chove, mas vê-se ao longe algumas nuvens bem escuras.


----------



## *Marta* (21 Fev 2008 às 16:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*


----------



## Jota 21 (21 Fev 2008 às 16:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Leio aqui alguns relatos de chuva durante o dia de hoje. Pois aqui por Caxias céu azul, temperatura agradável, pouco vento e até deu para almoçar na esplanada. O alerta do IM é para quando? Hoje não acredito, amanhã também não me parece a não ser que seja a a partir do fim do dia


----------



## filipept (21 Fev 2008 às 16:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

PI ás 15 h





by: http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/DerivedProducts/MSG2/EVIEW/SEGMENT5/index.htm


----------



## Cocas (21 Fev 2008 às 16:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



vitamos disse:


> Até porque não sabemos se a situação será tão adversa... mas casa roubada...



Agora já me ri porque disse aqui no trabalho exactamente o que disseste 
bora lá por as trancas


----------



## Gilmet (21 Fev 2008 às 16:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Boa tarde... 

Por aqui so pingou e o meu pluviometro registou 0,5mm
Mais uma vez passou tudo a norte... Durante a aula ao ar livre pude observar umas nuvens espectaculares, mas não pude fotografar

A máxima até agora foi de 18,5ºC
Agora estão 17,6ºC

Pressão a 1022 hPa


----------



## Henrique (21 Fev 2008 às 16:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Eh eh!




Aqui ja chuveu, mas foi um aguaceiro de 20 minutos, de resto so ao longe...


----------



## *Marta* (21 Fev 2008 às 16:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*





É o medo!!


----------



## vitamos (21 Fev 2008 às 17:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



Gilmet disse:


> Boa tarde...
> 
> Por aqui so pingou e o meu pluviometro registou 0,5mm
> Mais uma vez passou tudo a norte... *Durante a aula ao ar livre pude observar umas nuvens espectaculares, mas não pude fotografar
> ...



Meteolouco sofre!


----------



## HotSpot (21 Fev 2008 às 17:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Por cá já tenho 7,0 mm 

Se as celulas que se desenvolvem no Alentejo chegam cá intactas ainda vai haver mais precipitação.


----------



## Maeglin (21 Fev 2008 às 17:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

aqui têm :


----------



## Gilmet (21 Fev 2008 às 17:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



vitamos disse:


> Meteolouco sofre!



Bem dito Parece que só quando lá estou é que "elas" vêm!!

Mas quando cheguei ainda consegui fotografar um restinho






Temperatura a subir 18,1ºC


----------



## Maeglin (21 Fev 2008 às 17:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

São 3 paginas  , nao vale a pena colocar tudo


----------



## MSantos (21 Fev 2008 às 17:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Saí de Bragança às 11:30 e o céu apenas apresentava alguns cirrus. Apartir de Vila Real começaram a aparecer alguns cumulos eram 13:30, e passado umas horas já na A1, perto de Pombal havia uns belos torreões a formarem-se, mas não choveu, neste momento estou na na Serra dos Candeeiros, e observo algumas pequenas bigornas, aproximadamente a Este do local onde estou.

Acho pela primaira vez alguem escreveu um post dentro de um autocarro da Rede de Expressos


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Fev 2008 às 17:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



Sam disse:


> Foram só uns 2 minutinhos, e *pedra* miuda q se desfez logo, pois tem tado 18º



Isso é uma excelente noticia Sam porque tive agora a olhar para o radar e reparei que já estamos a entrar na fase do ano passado em termos de queda de granizo como a de Viseu ou Sintra etc basta começar a haver pontos vermelho no radar vamos esperar mais uns dias e que a temperatura suba


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Fev 2008 às 17:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Agora uma notícia de futurologia 

*Mau tempo regressa ao Algarve* 


O Instituto de Meteorologia (IM) aumentou para «laranja» o nível de alerta para o Algarve devido à previsão de chuva forte sobretudo a barlavento, segundo disse à Lusa fonte do instituto. O alerta passou de amarelo para laranja que corresponde a um risco moderado ou elevado. O mau tempo deverá sentir-se a partir de amanhã e poderá continuar no fim-de-semana. Apesar de previsivelmente mais intensa na zona do barlavento poderá também estender-se a toda a região.

Por enquanto está amarelo, mas o IM vai passar para laranja, quem tem medo fica em casa , e eles do IM agora têm muito medo


----------



## Vince (21 Fev 2008 às 17:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*


----------



## ajrebelo (21 Fev 2008 às 17:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

boas

por aqui já ouvi um trovão mas mais nada o céu está lindo já se vê  uma formação a vir de Este 

ainda em directo no  METEOALERTA TV

abraços


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Fev 2008 às 17:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Não me importava nada que o céu estivesse minado e azul quase negro por estas nuvens.


----------



## dgstorm (21 Fev 2008 às 17:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

18h e sigo com 20ºC...

Tou a ver que isto vai passar de penico a caldeirão ! Enfim...


----------



## Vince (21 Fev 2008 às 17:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Para quem ainda não reparou, vejam estas fotografias do Miguel em Setubal:

 http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/tornado-funil-cloud-visivel-de-setubal-21-02-08-a-1943.html


----------



## Gilmet (21 Fev 2008 às 18:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Neste momento 17,4ºC e o sol lá se vai pondo cada dia mais a norte...

Pelas imagens de satélite parece estar aí a vir mais alguma coisa pelo Alentejo...


----------



## squidward (21 Fev 2008 às 18:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

voces por acaso viram o meu ultimo post, em que mostrava um CB com uma especie de "funnel cloud"???


----------



## MSantos (21 Fev 2008 às 18:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Estou a chegar ao Carregado, e vejo a sul/Este e um cumulonimbo espetacular com a tipica forma de bigorna


----------



## Vince (21 Fev 2008 às 18:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



squidward disse:


> voces por acaso viram o meu ultimo post, em que mostrava um CB com uma especie de "funnel cloud"???



Pela foto não dá para avaliar squidward 

Dá tu uma olhadela nesta página que mostra as situações mais frequentes em que se confunde algumas coisas com uma funnel cloud. Mas assim pela foto não dá para opinar, só tu é que podes dizer o que te parece.

 http://www.stormeyes.org/tornado/faq/notahose.htm


----------



## squidward (21 Fev 2008 às 18:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



Vince disse:


> Pela foto não dá para avaliar squidward
> 
> Dá tu uma olhadela nesta página que mostra as situações mais frequentes em que se confunde algumas coisas com uma funnel cloud. Mas assim pela foto não dá para opinar, só tu é que podes dizer o que te parece.
> 
> http://www.stormeyes.org/tornado/faq/notahose.htm



sim tens razão, a foto n e a melhor (tirada do telemovel tb nao podia fazer melhor ) mas o aspecto/forma era semelhante aquele de Setubal que o Miguel nos mostrou mas um pouco mais curto. É o que posso dizer


----------



## Nuno (21 Fev 2008 às 18:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



vitamos disse:


> Lisboa, Setúbal, Évora e Beja com alerta amarelo para chuva hoje!!???
> 
> Fizemos seguimento especial de 16 a 20, agora de 22 a 25...
> 
> ...



Claro, acabei de ver 3 raios, e nuvens lindas


----------



## Nuno (21 Fev 2008 às 18:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Hoje teve nuvens lindas em Setúbal mas n levei o meu tlm n pode tirar fotos pah 

Mas tirei agr fotos de uma que  largou 3 raios


----------



## Nuno (21 Fev 2008 às 18:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Nada de especial? Pessoal do seguimento escapo vos isto

http://www.meteoam.it/modules.php?n...fileName=satelliti/nefo/nefomedi.gif&frame=75


----------



## Nuno (21 Fev 2008 às 18:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*


----------



## AnDré (21 Fev 2008 às 18:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Aqui acabou por não chover mais nada. Fiquei-me pelos 0,8mm.

Mas estive agora no telhado e ainda consegui tirar estas fotografias.












Reparem no arco-iris ao pôr do sol!
Será um anuncio de chuva?


----------



## Nuno (21 Fev 2008 às 18:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Um bom CB http://www.meteoam.it/modules.php?n...fileName=satelliti/nefo/nefomedi.gif&frame=75


----------



## ajrebelo (21 Fev 2008 às 18:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Boas

Já Bomba Na Serra Da Arrábida  Vou Tentar Entrar  Em Directo

No Meteoalerta Tv

Abraços


----------



## Nuno (21 Fev 2008 às 18:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



ajrebelo disse:


> Boas
> 
> Já Bomba Na Serra Da Arrábida  Vou Tentar Entrar  Em Directo
> 
> ...



pois é, já chove e alguns raios


----------



## AnDré (21 Fev 2008 às 19:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



Nuno disse:


> pois é, já chove e alguns raios



Acabei de ver um dos grandes sobre a Arábida!
A base da nuvem ficou totalmente laranja!


Pena ser tão longe daqui. O zoom da sony não chega a tão longe!


----------



## Nuno (21 Fev 2008 às 19:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Ja as ouiço  Bons raios também

Rebelo toute a ouvir bem pah 

http://portugalweather.home.sapo.pt/meteoalerta.html 

Vamos pa arrabida pa maluco


----------



## Nuno (21 Fev 2008 às 19:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Mas isto vai ser de pouca dura. Amanha á mais


----------



## Vince (21 Fev 2008 às 19:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

*Sudeste*







*Sul*


----------



## AnDré (21 Fev 2008 às 19:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



Nuno disse:


> Ja as ouiço  Bons raios também
> 
> Rebelo toute a ouvir bem pah
> 
> ...



"A trovoada acalmou um pouco! Um abraço e ate já"
Epá, brutal!!
Grande ajrebelo
Isto sim, é ser meteomaluco a 100%!


----------



## Nuno (21 Fev 2008 às 19:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Exelentes fotos Vince


----------



## psm (21 Fev 2008 às 19:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

eu vi essas belas obras da natureza, pois estava a sair do trabalho(carcavelos).
boas fotos.


----------



## dgstorm (21 Fev 2008 às 19:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Grandes fotos Vince !


----------



## Dan (21 Fev 2008 às 19:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



Vince disse:


>



Muito boas as fotos


----------



## jPdF (21 Fev 2008 às 19:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Excelentes fotos...
Por Coimbra o Por-do-Sol foi assim:


----------



## ajrebelo (21 Fev 2008 às 19:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

boas

já bomba  em frente do Cabo Espichel 

abraços


----------



## AnDré (21 Fev 2008 às 19:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> já bomba  em frente do Cabo Espichel
> 
> abraços



Epá, eu vejo-os por trás do monsanto, e já na direcção de oeiras. Mas percebe-se que estão muito longe. O Vince e o pessoal de Oeiras/Cascais deve estar com um óptimo panorama de relampagos sobre o mar.


----------



## Henrique (21 Fev 2008 às 19:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Chuva torrencial agora mesmo!
Trovoada...nada.
Ta assim mas muito mais fraco, sem trovoada e sem granizo e sem vento. Ok secalhar não é o melhor exemplo ^^


----------



## miguel (21 Fev 2008 às 20:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Queroo mais!!esta passou ao lado...


----------



## Henrique (21 Fev 2008 às 20:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Xi quem me dera ter passado ao lado uma assim 
Continua a chuver mas chuva miudinha.


----------



## Gilmet (21 Fev 2008 às 20:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Boas... Antes de mais nada; Excelentes fotos!!

Por agora nada de chuva nem trovoada, por agora

Aqui fica mais uma contribuição fotográfica minha

















Neste momento 13,9ºC


----------



## AnDré (21 Fev 2008 às 20:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Também captaste o arco-iris!

Por aqui caiem do céu uns pingos bem gordinhos!!
O céu está recheado de nuvens, e com 15,0ºC

E acabei de ouvir um eco de um trovão vindo de nordeste.
Queres ver que ainda chega aqui..


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Fev 2008 às 20:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Previsão e alertas para os próximos dias 





RESUMEN  DE  RIESGOS

- Alerta por lluvias y tormentas localmente fuertes. Extremo SW.

_____  ACTUALIZADO  20H  DE  21  DE  FEBRERO  DE  2008 ______

ANÁLISIS SINÓPTICO Y MESOSCALAR

La depresión atlántica ha descendido al suroeste peninsular, con un bajo geopotencial a 500hPa de hasta 557gpdm en forma de vaguada o DANA en el suroeste, que contrasta con una dorsal de hasta 575 gpdm en el mediterráneo. 

Lentamente la depresión irá reactivándose hasta el domingo, recuperando relativamente los índices de inestabilidad favorables para tormentas en el suroeste. El CAPE ascenderá hasta 700J/kg y el Lifted de hasta -3ºC ó -4ºC.

Predicción y riesgos

A partir del del viernes volverán los chubascos en Canarias y en el suroeste peninsular siendo localmente intensos y acompañados de tormentas.

KOKA's: Algunas tormentas en el extremo suroeste podrían ser localmente intensas.

Fonte: Eltiemposevero






Este mapa mete muita precipitação para o Sotavento


----------



## omm (21 Fev 2008 às 20:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Boas,

Tenho vindo a acompanhar o desenvolvimento do tópico, e gostava de partilhar convosco duas fotos que tirei pelas 14h de hoje. Só agora tive oportunidade de as passar para o computador.
Sendo completamente leiga nos nomes 'técnicos' que designação se dá a este tipo de formação?

Tentei colocar duas imagens mas não aparecem... a ver se é desta:


----------



## storm (21 Fev 2008 às 21:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Isto hoje está animado, por aqui também, está tarde por volta das 16:00 h, estava na fazenda quando de repente dois brutais trovões arrebentam (estava era um forno), a nuvem donde devia vir a trovoada era circular sobre a base e com um enorme crescimento vertical, foi um som brutal, parecia que estava mesmo por cima.

De resto foi calmo, umas pingas para assustar, nuvens com crescimento vertical (se é assim que se diz, mas eram de deixar uma pessoa só de olhar para elas), e numas outras nuvens, parecia um funnel could, mas devia ser coincidencia a mais(pelas imagens colocadas aqui no fórum são muito semelhantes, só que as das imagens são negras e esta era branca com um toque de laranja)

Também caiu algumas pedras por aqui, mas foi-se logo embora

Venha mais animação


----------



## Minho (21 Fev 2008 às 21:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



omm disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Tenho vindo a acompanhar o desenvolvimento do tópico, e gostava de partilhar convosco duas fotos que tirei pelas 14h de hoje. Só agora tive oportunidade de as passar para o computador.
> Sendo completamente leiga nos nomes 'técnicos' que designação se dá a este tipo de formação?



Bem-vindo omm 

A mim parecem-me Cumulonimbus calvus.

Numa das fotos também me parece que captaste uns Pileus


----------



## psm (21 Fev 2008 às 21:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

estive a falar com meteorologista de serviço e ela terá dito que a situação era deveras "complexa" para este fim de semana.


----------



## AnDré (21 Fev 2008 às 21:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Mais 0,8mm em dois minutos

Dirige-se agora para Sintra.


----------



## omm (21 Fev 2008 às 21:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Obrigada Minho, 

Para Sintra! Ás tantas consigo apanhar alguma coisa 




Minho disse:


> Bem-vindo omm
> 
> A mim parecem-me Cumulonimbus calvus.
> 
> Numa das fotos também me parece que captaste uns Pileus


----------



## Henrique (21 Fev 2008 às 21:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Isso é uma amostra de Pileus Minho, nem sei se mereçe o nome 
Calvus so se for a mais da esquerda, não teem la muito tamanho pra isso 
Eu quero é ver incus! eh eh 

Também quero o logo do Meteopt para por nas minha fotos de eleição e depois emto o meu nome por baixo :P


----------



## Gilmet (21 Fev 2008 às 21:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Sejas Bem-vindo omm!!

Dirige-se para Sintra pois!!

Já chove com bastante intensidade: 2mm, mas ainda não vi nenhuma descarga...
Temperatura: 13,6ºC


----------



## AnDré (21 Fev 2008 às 21:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Bem me parecia que ia mesmo para aí!
Ainda por cima leva mais chuva! que sorte.

Vou com 1,6mm acumulados hoje. Pode ser que ainda chegue às 2 unidades. O céu mantem-se com muitas nuvens.


----------



## Vince (21 Fev 2008 às 21:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



Minho disse:


> Bem-vindo omm
> 
> A mim parecem-me Cumulonimbus calvus.



Hoje vi muitos também, muitos Calvus, alguns Congestus e 3 Cumulonimbus em simultâneo ao fim da tarde. Visão rara. Quanto aos Calvus eu costumo chamar-lhes pipocas, pois adoro ver estas nuvens a "saltitarem" daquela forma


----------



## omm (21 Fev 2008 às 21:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

 Sem saber o nome técnico, também pensei em pipocas quando a vi! Agora já estou mais esclarecida 

Deduzo então que a incus é a mais poderosa das formações?




Vince disse:


> Hoje vi muitos também, muitos Calvus, alguns Congestus e 3 Cumulonimbus em simultâneo ao fim da tarde. Visão rara. Quanto aos Calvus eu costumo chamar-lhes pipocas, pois adoro ver estas nuvens a "saltitarem" daquela forma


----------



## Henrique (21 Fev 2008 às 22:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Deduzes bem 
Um dia com mais tempo faço um tópico com os tipos todos de nuvens  deixem por minha conta :P


----------



## Minho (21 Fev 2008 às 22:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



omm disse:


> Sem saber o nome técnico, também pensei em pipocas quando a vi! Agora já estou mais esclarecida
> 
> Deduzo então que a incus é a mais poderosa das formações?



Exacto. Os Cb Incus juntamente com os Cb Capillatus (ver as fotos do Vince) são os pais dos Cumulonimbus


----------



## ajrebelo (21 Fev 2008 às 22:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

boas

neste momento céu nublado com algumas abertas, já pinga de novo , vento fraco,  temp nos 14.4º


trovoada que é bom nada  e por esta noite acho que fechou a loja 

abraços


----------



## Luis França (21 Fev 2008 às 22:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Hoje ao meio-dia pareceu-me ver uns pileus nesta nuvem sobre o mar nas Azenhas do Mar.







Ao chegar ao Mato Grande, perto do Carrascal, o panorama de "capacete" sobre a serra de Sintra.


----------



## Henrique (21 Fev 2008 às 22:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Ah bom ! isso sim é uma pileus mais melhor boa 
Ve la tu, a velocidade de ascensão era tão grande que passou a barreira do som e tu apanhaste o momento certo


----------



## Rog (21 Fev 2008 às 23:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



miguel disse:


> Queroo mais!!esta passou ao lado...



Boa foto o raio mesmo desta forma ficou muito interessante... 
A foto está muito bem tirada à imagem de outras que ja vi tuas de trovoadas, uma foto assim tem um bom fotografo por detrás, sem dúvidas


----------



## Rog (21 Fev 2008 às 23:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



Gilmet disse:


> Boas... Antes de mais nada; Excelentes fotos!!
> 
> Por agora nada de chuva nem trovoada, por agora
> 
> ...



Boas fotos Gilmet Gostei particularmente desta ultima!


----------



## Vince (21 Fev 2008 às 23:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Parece que temos peritos de nuvens  
As mensagens sobre a classificação das nuvens passam para um tópico dedicado pois é matéria onde quase todos temos dúvidas e nada como debatermos esta matéria no forum:

 Discussão e classificação de nuvens


----------



## ajrebelo (21 Fev 2008 às 23:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

boas

bem aqui vai também o meu contributo 





























abraços


----------



## Rog (21 Fev 2008 às 23:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> bem aqui vai também o meu contributo
> 
> ...



Boas fotos 
Uns comulunimbus imponentes bem póximos, que devem ter dado algumas trovoadas, não?
A última foto ficou com uma cor interessante!


----------



## Henrique (21 Fev 2008 às 23:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Ena espetaculo! 
Mete respeito aquelas explosões de vapor


----------



## Minho (22 Fev 2008 às 00:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Dado que a maior parte dos intervalos da sondagem "Sondagem de Precipitação Máxima Acumulada - Fevereiro de 2008" já foram ultrapassados, editamos a Votação de modo a reflectir melhor a situação actual e lançar um pouco mais de dificuldade na aposta.

Pedimos a todos os membros que já votaram a tornarem a votar.


http://www.meteopt.com/forum/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=61049


----------



## Rog (22 Fev 2008 às 00:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



Vince disse:


> *Sudeste*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boas fotos Vince
o tom avermelhado dá até um aspecto mais imponente às nuvens...


----------



## rufer (22 Fev 2008 às 00:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Muito boas as fotos. Temos aqui no forum verdadeiros mestres na arte da fotografia.


----------



## Gerofil (22 Fev 2008 às 00:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

*Mau tempo: Protecção Civil alerta bombeiros e autarquias para chuva e vento forte no Centro e Sul*

A Protecção Civil alertou bombeiros e autarquias para estarem preparados operacionalmente para a ocorrência de precipitação e vento forte nas regiões Centro e Sul sexta-feira e sábado. Num comunicado enviado quarta-feira aos comandantes dos corpos de bombeiros e aos Serviços Municipais de Protecção Civil (SMPC), a que Agência Lusa teve hoje acesso, a Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil (ANPC) alerta para os "efeitos expectáveis" do mau tempo, como "inundações em meio urbano, por acumulação de águas pluviais ou insuficiência dos sistemas de drenagem".
Alerta, também, para "danos em estruturas montadas ou suspensas, aumento do número de acidentes de viação, devido à existência de piso escorregadio e eventual formação de lençóis de água ou ao arrastamento de matérias sólidas para via, curto-circuitos em casas antigas, queda de árvores e a possibilidade de estradas cortadas onde se prevê queda de neve". No comunicado, a ANPC aconselha os comandantes dos bombeiros e os SMPC a "garantir o permanente acompanhamento e controlo de todas as ocorrências, nomeadamente nas áreas historicamente identificadas como mais sensíveis, assim como a imediata informação ao Comando Distrital de Operações e Socorro (CDOS) sobre todas as situações operacionais relevantes" e a "tomada de medidas de prevenção activa e de planeamento operacional, tendo em vista uma resposta imediata a possíveis emergências".
A ANPC solicita ainda aos SMPC que informem as populações das áreas mais vulneráveis e indica as medidas de prevenção e protecção que devem adoptar. Entre as recomendações que a ANPC entende que devem ser transmitidas às populações, aconselha a "desobstrução dos sistemas de escoamento das águas pluviais e retirada de inertes que possam ser arrastados, limpeza dos bueiros, algerozes, caleiras e respectivo sistema de escoamento, fecho de portas e janelas, assim como arrumação de equipamento solto, caixotes de lixo ou outros objectos, em virtude de vento mais forte". Segundo aquele organismo, tutelado pelo Ministério da Administração Interna, as populações devem ainda ter em conta a possível formação de lençóis de água e o aumento da probabilidade de acidentes.
Contactada pela Agência Lusa, Gisela Oliveira, assessora da Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil, disse que o comunicado em causa é de carácter "operacional", tendo sido por isso dirigido às entidades que mais directamente têm intervenção no socorro, bombeiros e SMPC. O Instituto de Meteorologia confirmou à Lusa que o estado do tempo se vai agravar a partir de sexta-feira.

Fonte: RTP / LUSA


----------



## Quimera (22 Fev 2008 às 02:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Algumas nuvens, não sei onde poderia coloca-las. Poderão mover para o local mais correcto.


----------



## Henrique (22 Fev 2008 às 07:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

O alterta ja ca canta! Parece-me bem 
Vamos la ver este espetaculo que está quase a começar...espero que as pessoas fiquem avisadas hoje o mais cedo possivel.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Fev 2008 às 08:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Boas fotos Quimera 

Agora vai ser sempre a desenvolver e a crescer


----------



## josecarlos (22 Fev 2008 às 09:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

É verdade ja repararam como o "bicho" esta a crescer? acho que o pessoal pode começar a tirar os colchoes, boias e o barcos de borracha do armario...acho que vai ser pior que segunda....

Mas uma coisa e certa, hoje o IM fez um "_mea culpa_", poe o alerta quase 16 horas antes.....
Entao o que se passou domingo passado???? estavam a dormir??? hoje temos certeza de uma coisa, alguma coisa falhou no domingo no IM, e pelos avisos que tem estado a fazer esta semana, nota-se que alguem levou nas orelhas, e que agora esta a fazer o seu trabalho....


----------



## Vince (22 Fev 2008 às 09:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



josecarlos disse:


> É verdade ja repararam como o "bicho" esta a crescer? acho que o pessoal pode começar a tirar os colchoes, boias e o barcos de borracha do armario...acho que vai ser pior que segunda....
> 
> Mas uma coisa e certa, hoje o IM fez um "_mea culpa_", poe o alerta quase 16 horas antes.....
> Entao o que se passou domingo passado???? estavam a dormir??? hoje temos certeza de uma coisa, alguma coisa falhou no domingo no IM, e pelos avisos que tem estado a fazer esta semana, nota-se que alguem levou nas orelhas, e que agora esta a fazer o seu trabalho....



No Domingo à noite não sei , mas durante todo esse Domingo desde manhã bem cedo havia alerta amarelo do IM 

>  http://img177.imageshack.us/img177/5525/semttuloeeswx3.png

Parece-me que a única diferença é agora todos estarem mais atentos, da comunicação social  à protecção civil e toda a gente em geral.


----------



## Vince (22 Fev 2008 às 09:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Céu limpo e temperatura agradável por aqui. Instabilidade a rondar o Algarve, para já no mar à excepção de Monchique/Aljezur. 







Webcam Lagos





http://www.vivendamiranda.com/webcam/webcam-general.htm


----------



## mocha (22 Fev 2008 às 09:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

bom dia a todos, desde ja votos de um excelente fim de semana (preparem se) aqui o ceu encontra se pouco nublado, 13ºC
la se vai a maratona do Prison Break


----------



## GFVB (22 Fev 2008 às 11:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Dia cheio de Sol tanto na Costa como em Alcabideche!


----------



## Gerofil (22 Fev 2008 às 11:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

ESTREMOZ: Neste momento a pressão atmosférica subiu até aos 1029 hPa; o céu apresenta pouca nebulosidade (1/8) e a temperatura já vai em 15,2 ºC; o vento tem soprado moderado de leste.

*Por agora as altas pressões vão ganhando terreno sobre a maior parte do território de Portugal Continental (O ANTICICLONE EUROPEU CENTRA-SE ENTRE A PENÍNSULA IBÉRICA E A FRANÇA); a instabilidade, essa vai chegar um pouco mais tarde.*


----------



## Sam (22 Fev 2008 às 11:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Olá a todos!!
Belas fotos
Por cá ontem tb vi umas nuvens assim bué estranhas..
E como vão as previsões para o fim semana?? Tenho consultado vários modelos mas não sei ver bem o que se passa
Abraços


----------



## Redfish (22 Fev 2008 às 11:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Boas
Aqui por Loulé chove de forma fraca a moderada com algum frio e vento á mistura


----------



## AnDré (22 Fev 2008 às 12:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Alertas retirados
Apenas o Algarve permanece em Amarelo.

(PS: Ups, grade falha! Tinha escrito Alvarge em vez de Algarve! Desculpem lá. )


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Fev 2008 às 12:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



AnDré disse:


> Alertas retirados
> Apenas o Alvarge permanece em Amarelo.



Logo á noite já voltam a colocar tudo em amarelo


----------



## GFVB (22 Fev 2008 às 12:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



Mário Barros disse:


> Logo á noite já voltam a colocar tudo em amarelo



Subscrevo inteiramente!


----------



## *Marta* (22 Fev 2008 às 13:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Por aqui...
Céu praticamente limpo, temperatura amena, um belíssimo dia de Inverno com sol...


----------



## Vince (22 Fev 2008 às 13:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



AnDré disse:


> Alertas retirados
> Apenas o Alvarge permanece em Amarelo.




Realmente não estava lá a fazer nada, esteve uma excelente manhã de sol. Mas já agora podiam ter esperado meia hora pois nos últimos 2 dias os Cúmulos tem aparecido sempre para almoçar por volta das 13:30/14:00


----------



## AnDré (22 Fev 2008 às 13:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



Vince disse:


> Realmente não estava lá a fazer nada, esteve uma excelente manhã de sol. Mas já agora podiam ter esperado meia hora pois nos últimos 2 dias os Cúmulos tem aparecido sempre para almoçar por volta das 13:30/14:00



Já se vê qualquer coisa lá ao longe, no céu da margem sul
a ver se chega aqui qualquer coisa mais ao fim da tarde


----------



## Pina (22 Fev 2008 às 13:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



GFVB disse:


> Subscrevo inteiramente!



Desculpem lá a pergunta, mas qual será o vosso interesse em que haja alertas?

Se vocês estivem com casas inundadas como aconteceu com alguns se calhar não achavam tanta piada.


----------



## AnDré (22 Fev 2008 às 13:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



Pina disse:


> Desculpem lá a pergunta, mas qual será o vosso interesse em que haja alertas?
> 
> Se vocês estivem com casas inundadas como aconteceu com alguns se calhar não achavam tanta piada.



Olá Pina!

Bem, ninguém aqui deseja o mal de ninguém!
É obvio que o que disseste não tem piada nenhuma. Mas o facto de haver alertas significa que vêm "tempo adverso", e isso significa chuva, trovoada, vento. Às vezes neve, ondulação forte. Tudo fenómenos extremos que não acontecem todos os dias. Tudo fenómenos que nos fazem delirar. Por quebrarem a monotonia. Por nos proporcionarem imagens unicas do céu. Por vermos o nosso "penico" a encher...

Percebes? Não é de forma alguma desejar o mal dos outros.


----------



## vitamos (22 Fev 2008 às 14:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



Pina disse:


> Desculpem lá a pergunta, mas qual será o vosso interesse em que haja alertas?
> 
> Se vocês estivem com casas inundadas como aconteceu com alguns se calhar não achavam tanta piada.



Bom este é uim género de reacção que eu ás vezes até me admiro como não acontece mais vezes 

O André explicou bem, muito bem até, pouco mais há a dizer!

MAs é natural que algumas pessoas possam pensar por algumas reacções de alguns membros, que nós consideramos absolutamente normais e brincamos com isso até, possam parecer a um recém entrado, visitante ou membro, despropositado! Agora a verdade é que ninguém aqui deseja a desgraça de ninguém! Mais, ninguém deseja alertas, mas a verdade é que eles são necessários em situações em que possa ocorrer tempo extremo. Ao existirem alertas, evitam-se situações... podem-se evitar complicações e em alguns casos acreditem que se PODEM SALVAR VIDAS!
Aliás acho que o funcionamento eficaz dos sistemas de alerta é quase uma bandeira da maioria dos membros deste fórum e da população em geral!

Não se exaltem! Todos aqui temos uma paixão em comum! Meteorologia! Tão só!


----------



## Gilmet (22 Fev 2008 às 14:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Boas...

Aqui a minima foi de 10,1ºC
Agora tenho 17,9ºC

Os cumulus vão aparecendo em maior número!


----------



## vitamos (22 Fev 2008 às 14:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



Gilmet disse:


> Boas...
> 
> Aqui a minima foi de 10,1ºC
> Agora tenho 17,9ºC
> ...



Aproveitando a boleia aqui do Gil aproveito para dizer que aqui em Coimbra o sol reina com algumas (poucas) nuvens. está calor e embora não tenha aqui termómetro acho que estarão perto de 20ºC

Reparei há pouco o aspecto deslumbrante dos campos (pena não ter aqui máquina fotográfica). A relva creceu muito e aqui perto do sítio onde me encontro milhares de flores amarelas dão um belo colorido ao ambiente!

De salientar também aquele cheirinho a pinhal que sentimos muitas vezes na primavera/verão


----------



## Vince (22 Fev 2008 às 14:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



Pina disse:


> Desculpem lá a pergunta, mas qual será o vosso interesse em que haja alertas?
> 
> Se vocês estivem com casas inundadas como aconteceu com alguns se calhar não achavam tanta piada.



Olá,
Eu quando me registei pela primeira vez no forum uma vez também disse quase o mesmo que agora disseste. 
Às vezes deixamo-nos entusiasmar e isso por vezes pode chocar outras pessoas. É uma critica muito válida, mas não confundas o entusiasmo por observar fenónomos meteorológicos com desejar que eles tenham consequências humanas ou materiais. O que se deseja é que as pessoas estejam informadas e prevenidas e nós aqui apesar de algum entusiasmo que pode ser mal interpretado ajudamos também a que haja melhor informação.

Acredita que não há quem mais respeita a natureza e as suas consequências do que muitos de nós. Fosse esse respeito generalizado pela população as más consequências do tempo seriam certamente bem menores. Muitas vezes somos nós que ao acompanharmos uma situação telefonamos preocupados para as pessoas que conhecemos a avisar para terem cuidado. Ainda na segunda-feira de manhã fiz uns 10 telefonemas logo pelas 7 ou 8 da manhã e fiz esses telefonemas precisamente porque por acaso vim ao forum e li algumas mensagens do André e do FSL e percebi a gravidade da situação pelos valores de precipitação que eles registavam, situação que me tinha passado completamente ao lado enquanto dormia.

De qualquer forma, como disse, é uma critica muito válida, às vezes temos que nos conter um pouco no entusiasmo, mas não interpretes esse entusiasmo de forma errada.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Fev 2008 às 14:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



vitamos disse:


> Aproveitando a boleia aqui do Gil aproveito para dizer que aqui em Coimbra o sol reina com algumas (poucas) nuvens. está calor e embora não tenha aqui termómetro acho que estarão perto de 20ºC
> 
> Reparei há pouco o aspecto deslumbrante dos campos (pena não ter aqui máquina fotográfica). *A relva creceu muito e aqui perto do sítio onde me encontro milhares de flores amarelas dão um belo colorido ao ambiente!*
> 
> De salientar também aquele cheirinho a pinhal que sentimos muitas vezes na primavera/verão



Aqui isso tambem acontece... pena é o local... a Este... cheio de barracas e com um ferro velho...

Aqui fica a foto:


----------



## vitamos (22 Fev 2008 às 14:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



Gilmet disse:


> Aqui isso tambem acontece... pena é o local... a Este... cheio de barracas e com um ferro velho...
> 
> Aqui fica a foto:



Tão lindos os campos!!! A natureza, as flores amarelas, os baldes de plástico azul, os carros de 1970 totalmente destruídos dando um raro contraste de beleza 

Obrigado Gil são de facto essas florzinas amarelas, habituais de Março mas que começaram mais cedo a florir por este Portugal! 

Amanhã vão sofrer uma regazinha... O algarve já apresenta bastante nebulosidade... pelos vistos o Alentejo e Lisboa também! Certamente o MeteoPT irá acompanhar da melhor maneira as situações que ocorrerem com o brilhantismo habitual!

Oxalá que não existam problemas! Parece-me que a severidade também não será de todo a de 2ª feira. De qualquer forma este tipo de situações parece totalmente talhada para surpreender (e ainda ontem houve um cheirinho disso). Por isso nada como acompanhar as coisas ao momento!


----------



## GFVB (22 Fev 2008 às 14:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



Pina disse:


> Desculpem lá a pergunta, mas qual será o vosso interesse em que haja alertas?
> 
> Se vocês estivem com casas inundadas como aconteceu com alguns se calhar não achavam tanta piada.



Pina,

Mais uma vez subscrevo inteiramente o que os membros te responderam. Nós gostamos de ver os fenómenos. Não desejamos mal a ninguém, até porque muitas das vezes as  causas dos fenómenos que observamos e que infelizmente causam inundações e por vezes feridos e mortes, poderiam ser minimizadas (não digo evitadas porque também estava a ser demasiado optimista) se houvesse um acompanhamento mais pormenorizado com alertas atempadamente. Quanto a outras situações já nos basta quando somos apanhados de surpresa!


De qualquer forma, e acho que falo em nome de todos os que aqui participam, compreendo perfeitamente o teu estado de espírito.


----------



## Luis França (22 Fev 2008 às 14:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Parece-me que na zona de Sagres já chove e o mar já levantou...






*www.portugal-webcams.com*


E na praia da Salema, ALgarve, a maré vai subir mesmo muito com este vento.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Fev 2008 às 14:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



vitamos disse:


> Tão lindos os campos!!! A natureza, as flores amarelas, os baldes de plástico azul, *os carros de 1970 totalmente destruídos dando um raro contraste de beleza*
> 
> Obrigado Gil são de facto essas florzinas amarelas, *habituais de Março* mas que começaram mais cedo a florir por este Portugal!



Os carros de 1970 que, no dia 18 vieram cá parar a baixo... com se pode ver... No dia 18 e sempre que há um ventinho...Ainda por cima estão a construir ali um estrada...não tirem os carros dali não...

Quanto ás florzinhas são habituais de Março mas já lá estão aí há 2 semanas...A primavera está a chegar mais cedo... Tomara que também fosse assim com o Inverno

Como disse o vitamos, espero que chova mas que não cause o caos de dia 18... e sem vitimas mortais, claro.

Neste momento 17,9ºC


----------



## Luis França (22 Fev 2008 às 14:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Já  se avistam nuvens grandes azuis escuras a chegar a Benfica vindas de sul. Deve querer dizer alguma coisa...


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Fev 2008 às 15:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Por aqui, nos Algarves terra do sol e da praia, manhã com alguma chuva fraca a moderada, apesar por volta das 14 horas ter apanhado um aguaceiro forte na 125 em direcção a Olhão tudo a 40 km/h só durou 1 minuto mas que grandes pingas que caíam tipo moedas de 2 euros, vento, frio estão 13.4ºC e é a máxima até agora, e já levo 5 mm no penico,


----------



## HotSpot (22 Fev 2008 às 16:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Nas terras da Margem Sul já está tudo muito nublado. No entanto o radar não acusa nada para cá.

*15 membros e 92 visitantes??? - Pessoal participem e registem-se no Forum...vão ver que não dói...*

*E o senhor do I.M. que está também a ver o nosso seguimento...participe e contribua *


----------



## GFVB (22 Fev 2008 às 16:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



HotSpot disse:


> Nas terras da Margem Sul já está tudo muito nublado. No entanto o radar não acusa nada para cá.
> 
> *15 membros e 92 visitantes??? - Pessoal participem e registem-se no Forum...vão ver que não dói...*
> 
> *E o senhor do I.M. que está também a ver o nosso seguimento...participe e contribua *



Em Alcabideche a mesma coisa. O Sol já quase não aparece e no entanto o radar não acusa nada!!!


----------



## Gilmet (22 Fev 2008 às 16:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

O céu está a escurecer... E o vento aumenta de intensidade... rajadas de 8 km/h
Agora está metade ensolarado, metade encoberto...
Estou com 18,4ºC


----------



## Sam (22 Fev 2008 às 16:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

olá a todos!!
No site do IM para amanha temos uma situação de chuva forte e mta trovoada, pelas imagens, mas noutros sites fazem apenas referencia a chuva.. essa é certa... 
Como está a evoluir esta depressão??
Abraços


----------



## vitamos (22 Fev 2008 às 16:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



Sam disse:


> olá a todos!!
> No site do IM para amanha temos uma situação de chuva forte e mta trovoada, pelas imagens, mas noutros sites fazem apenas referencia a chuva.. essa é certa...
> Como está a evoluir esta depressão??
> Abraços



Bom a run das 12z do gfs e aquilo que outros sites prevêm corresponde à localização espacial de distribuição de acontecimentos que o IM prevê para amanhã! Parece tudo encaixar... Quanto à trovoada que referes parece-me que é natural face ao tipo de depressão em causa e que vai acontecer... aliás ela já é visível no quadro de descargas electricas disponibilizada pelo IM. Neste momento a actividade eléctrica encontra-se ao largo da costa algarvia. A situação é de acompanhar... apesar de tudo localmente poderemos ter alguma "severidade".


----------



## Sam (22 Fev 2008 às 16:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

thanks vitamos


----------



## GFVB (22 Fev 2008 às 16:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Aqui ficou uma escuridão de repente!!! Ja caem uns pingos bem grandes mas ainda de pouca intensidade!!!


----------



## Vince (22 Fev 2008 às 16:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Continua tudo calmo e tranquilo, essa enorme massa de nuvens altas que  entram e pelo sul são pacíficas, provocam um ou outro agueceiro mais forte, a única instabilidade é a oeste no mar, e para já ainda nada de especial.


----------



## rbsmr (22 Fev 2008 às 16:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



AnDré disse:


> Alertas retirados
> Apenas o Alvarge permanece em Amarelo.



Parece que a festa vai ser em Marrocos...
Estive de manhã e até ao princípio da tarde em Torres Vedras e estava um sol espectacular e calor :-(

De manhã, salvo erro, pude ver, pela "manga" na A8 que o vento soprava de Este/Nordeste. No início da tarde tinha rodado para oeste/noroeste. Rodar para Sudoeste (chuva!) será apenas uma questão de tempo


----------



## mocha (22 Fev 2008 às 16:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

malta excursão pra marrocos, quem alinha?


----------



## rbsmr (22 Fev 2008 às 16:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



Vince disse:


> Olá,
> Eu quando me registei pela primeira vez no forum uma vez também disse quase o mesmo que agora disseste.
> Às vezes deixamo-nos entusiasmar e isso por vezes pode chocar outras pessoas. É uma critica muito válida, mas não confundas o entusiasmo por observar fenónomos meteorológicos com desejar que eles tenham consequências humanas ou materiais. O que se deseja é que as pessoas estejam informadas e prevenidas e nós aqui apesar de algum entusiasmo que pode ser mal interpretado ajudamos também a que haja melhor informação.
> 
> ...



Estar um lindo dia de sol para esta malta é o pior que pode acontecer... 

É normal que surjam este tipo de críticas!
Eu próprio, na primeira vez que li alguns comentários em que alguns membros do forum, fiquei espantado. Mas depois pensei no mesmo entusiasmo com que falo das coisas que gosto e compreendi a atitude desses membros. Pelo que pude ler na 2ª feira o meteopt.com fez um melhor trabalho que o IM!!


----------



## rbsmr (22 Fev 2008 às 16:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



mocha disse:


> malta excursão pra marrocos, quem alinha?


----------



## GFVB (22 Fev 2008 às 16:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



mocha disse:


> malta excursão pra marrocos, quem alinha?



A que horas sai o expresso?????


----------



## vitamos (22 Fev 2008 às 17:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

É com o céu pouco nublado que me despeço de todos vocês desejando-vos um óptimo fim de semana, no qual eu ainda vou tentar dar aqui um saltinho 

Guarda aqui vou eu! Bom acompanhamento da situação! Que o MeteoPt continue sempre em cima do acontecimento


----------



## TaviraMan (22 Fev 2008 às 17:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Boas Pessoal.

Aqui, está 14ºC, a chover fraco a moderado e vento fraco. E assim tem andado o dia! Desde manhã que saí de casa, na escola, desde que saí, sempre a chover!


----------



## GFVB (22 Fev 2008 às 17:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Boa viagem e bom fim-de-semana vitamos  E que vejas muitos fenómenos


----------



## *Marta* (22 Fev 2008 às 17:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



vitamos disse:


> É com o céu pouco nublado que me despeço de todos vocês desejando-vos um óptimo fim de semana, no qual eu ainda vou tentar dar aqui um saltinho
> 
> Guarda aqui vou eu! Bom acompanhamento da situação! Que o MeteoPt continue sempre em cima do acontecimento




Espero que tragas sorte contigo, Vitamos!! É que esta terra não tem visto nada!  É este fim-de-semana!!


----------



## Gilmet (22 Fev 2008 às 17:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



vitamos disse:


> É com o céu pouco nublado que me despeço de todos vocês desejando-vos um óptimo fim de semana, no qual eu ainda vou tentar dar aqui um saltinho
> 
> Guarda aqui vou eu! Bom acompanhamento da situação! Que o MeteoPt continue sempre em cima do acontecimento



Boa viagem vitamos!
Pelo menos que este fim-de-semana te traga alguma trovoada!

O ceu encobriu de vez e até já cairam uns pingos... 0,001mm talvez
Temperatura nos 17,2ºC


----------



## Turista (22 Fev 2008 às 17:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



mocha disse:


> malta excursão pra marrocos, quem alinha?



e uma até Alemanha, Polónia, Lituania e afins?? 
Reparem no ESTOFEX:


----------



## GFVB (22 Fev 2008 às 18:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Bom, mais meia horita e vou para o "temporal" da 25 de Abril!!! Vamos lá ver a que horas chego e o tempo que apanho!!! 

Até já!!!


----------



## AnDré (22 Fev 2008 às 18:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Olá pessoal!
Cheguei agora a casa.
O Céu está completamente encoberto e à primeira vista até parece bem carregado de chuva. Mas parece que são tudo nuvens secas!
Ainda apanhei uns pingos pelo caminho, mas aqui nada. ainda está tudo sequinho.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Fev 2008 às 18:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Há pouco chuviscou, mas nada de significativo...
Neste momento tenho 16,3ºC
Humidade a 68%
Pressão a 1022 hPa

HOJE:
MÍNIMA: 10,1ºC
MÁXIMA: 18,8ºC

Há cerca de 1 hora...


----------



## AnDré (22 Fev 2008 às 18:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Bah! Estou no meio de uma bolha seca!





Está tudo aqui a norte!


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Fev 2008 às 18:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Por aqui foi uma tarde até quente 18.8ºC de máxima se tivessem 30ºC já dava trovoada até dizer chega 

Cairam umas pingas enquato tava na aula de educação fisica mas depressa parou 

Vamos lá ver o que o resto da noite nos trás :assobio:


----------



## Turista (22 Fev 2008 às 18:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Por estes lados foi uma tarde primaveril... 
A ver se a noite e madrugada trazem algo "bom"!!!


----------



## BskyB (22 Fev 2008 às 18:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Cacem -  Ja se ouve trovejar!!!


----------



## BskyB (22 Fev 2008 às 18:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Parece que vem "molho"


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Fev 2008 às 18:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Noa noticia BskyB não tarda alastra para aqui a trovoada pelo menos o som...

Pessoal fiz um timelapse hoje de manhã o problema é que tive de desligar a cam quando fui pra escola isto coincidiu quando as nuvens estavam a aparecer mas mais farei mais este foi o meu primeiro  peço desculpa pela qualidade do video mas é o melhor que tenho por agora


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Fev 2008 às 19:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Bom,por aqui, continua a chuva persistente apesar de ser fraca a moderada, a máxima de hoje foi de 14.5ºC, parece que o Algarve emigrou para norte, e já levo 10 mm no penico


----------



## ajrebelo (22 Fev 2008 às 19:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

boas

bem o dia foi de sol, com algumas nuvens no céu, temperatura de 19º sem vento.

neste momento tenho céu totalmente coberto a cair umas pingas, 15.4º, sem vento

 para verem  alguma animação,  têm de estar no litoral centro sul e sul e  estar acordado ate altas horas  vai chegar o mais forte  de hoje no  final do dia e amanha  de madrugada 

quando estou a falar de animação  é trovoada 

 fica a faltar sábado para domingo  



Pina disse:


> Desculpem lá a pergunta, mas qual será o vosso interesse em que haja alertas?
> 
> Se vocês estivem com casas inundadas como aconteceu com alguns se calhar não achavam tanta piada.




em relação a pergunta qual o nosso interesse que haja alertas ? 

a resposta já tu a deste, como as pessoas não acham piada em ter as casas inundadas os alertas servem para as pessoas se prevenirem com alguma antecedência  e não serem apanhadas de surpresa.

quanto a tua real duvida,  nós não ficamos contentes com a desgraça dos outros ou com a destruição provocada pelo tempo  é triste é  ver que há pessoas que achem isso , mas só mostra a tua falta de conhecimento  e comunicação com as pessoas que tenham como passatempo a meteorologia,  climatologia, astronomia ou vulcanismo, dizendo numa palavra só NATUREZA. 

EU NÃO SEI QUAL É O TEU PASSATEMPO OU SE O TENS MAS POSSO TE INDICAR UM COLECCIONADOR DE EMENTAS DE RESTAURANTES FECHADOS. DICA DOS GATOS 



abraços


----------



## Gilmet (22 Fev 2008 às 19:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



Mário Barros disse:


> Noa noticia BskyB não tarda alastra para aqui a trovoada pelo menos o som...
> 
> Pessoal fiz um timelapse hoje de manhã o problema é que tive de desligar a cam quando fui pra escola isto coincidiu quando as nuvens estavam a aparecer mas mais farei mais este foi o meu primeiro  peço desculpa pela qualidade do video mas é o melhor que tenho por agora



Está excelente!! então as formações dos cumulus no final está espectacular

Neste momento não chove e 15,3ºC


----------



## João Soares (22 Fev 2008 às 19:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Zona centro e sul -  chuva e nuvenzitas 

Zona Porto -  Ceu limpo e temperaturas superiores a 20ºC

Num pais tao pequeno...


----------



## meteo (22 Fev 2008 às 19:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

boas tardes a todos
aqui em Paço de Arcos já chove e pareceu-me ouvir um trovão


----------



## AnDré (22 Fev 2008 às 19:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Aqui também há meia hora que chove, mas uma chuva tão de mansinho que o pluviometro ainda só tem 0,5mm.
Nem parece chuva de trovoada (se bem que não há trovoada).


----------



## GFVB (22 Fev 2008 às 19:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Pois que após a minha viagem de Alcabideche para a Costa que apanhei antes de entrar na Ponte uma valente carga de água daquelas que em pára arranca e com o limpa vidros no máximo não se via nada....

Curiosamente por aqui cairam uns pingos e o chão está seco!!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Fev 2008 às 19:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

O mar no Algarve já começou a fazer das suas.

*Mar volta a assustar Praia de Alvor*

Os proprietários dos dois apoios de praia ameaçados pelo mar na terça-feira, na Praia de Alvor, voltaram a ficar em sobressalto na tarde de sexta-feira, com o avanço da maré.

A areia reposta por duas máquinas da Câmara de Portimão, ao longo de mais de trinta horas, foi totalmente levada pelo mar, deixando a descoberto quase cinco metros da estacaria que sustenta os restaurantes «Tobias» e «Trópico».

«Os maquinistas têm sido incansáveis, apesar de saberem que o mar leva tudo», comentava Manuel Tobias, um dos proprietários, pouco depois das 17 horas, altura em que o maior perigo já havia passado com o início da vazante. 

O problema, nesta fase, é o vento forte que se faz sentir: «tanto peso sobre as estacas descobertas pode fazer ceder a estrutura».

Por isso mesmo, as duas escavadoras contratadas pela autarquia vão voltar ao trabalho de reposição, assim que a maré o permita. 

«Esta noite, a preia-mar será ainda mais alta e, com o vento forte que se espera, vamos voltar a ter do mesmo», teme o proprietário do «Trópico», Rui Inácio.

O próprio presidente da Câmara de Portimão Manuel da Luz deslocou-se, esta tarde, ao local, para exigir uma resolução do problema à Comissão de Coordenação e Desenvolvimento Regional (CCDR). 

«A Câmara não tem informação da CCDR, mas sinto que estão a acompanhar o caso, razão pela qual deixo o desafio para que promovam soluções mais estáveis [para o Litoral], em vez das recargas de areias», disse o autarca.

Manuel da Luz disse inclusivamente ter sido já contactado por uma empresa responsável pela promoção de um sistema mecânico de defesa de praias, que considerou representar «um investimento barato e de manutenção que compensa».

«Isto agora é um tira-e-põe que não leva a lado nenhum, parece que estamos acomodados e não podemos estar», reforçou o autarca.

Contactada pelo barlavento.online, fonte da CCDR adiantou ter prevista uma operação de reposição de areias em 2009, considerando que, depois desta fase crítica, «haverá reposição natural das areias».

Os proprietários dos dois apoios de praia temem, ainda assim, que este Verão não haja praia. «Em apenas 15 dias, desapareceram os 150 metros de praia e uma altura de 4,5 metros de areias. Perguntamo-nos qual a entidade que nos vai assegurar a época balnear», reforçou Manuel Tobias.

Os prejuízos, para já, limitam-se a uma intervenção de reforço da estacaria e às passadeiras levadas pelo mar. Mas, refere Rui Inácio, «se a estrutura ceder ou mesmo cair, não sei quanto poderão aumentar».













Fonte: Barlavento Online


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Fev 2008 às 20:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Se tudo se mantiver ao ritmo a que está a chuva chegará há região de Lisboa por volta da 1h ou 2h.

Eu tenho a teoria que as tempestades em Lisboa costumam ocorrer das 0h ás 7h ou então dá-se uma mega entre as 6h e 7h já assisti a isso por diversas vezes...depois durante o restante dia não volta quase a chover nada.


----------



## Luis França (22 Fev 2008 às 20:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

O norte de África está colorido.


----------



## AnDré (22 Fev 2008 às 20:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



algarvio1980 disse:


>



Mas isso é mesmo uma obra legalizada? Quem é que autorizou um projecto assim?
Parece que "o edificio" vai cair a cada onda que vem...

Por cá, o céu apresenta agora algumas abertas.
13,8ºC e 0,6mm de precipitação acumulada.
O vento está fraco.


----------



## dgstorm (22 Fev 2008 às 20:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Isto passou mesmo de penico a caldeirao... tive uma maxima de 22ºC... Chuva... o que é isso ?

Vai chover pa estes lados nos proximos dias ?


----------



## psm (22 Fev 2008 às 20:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

foi ccdr do algarve que dá as licenças, que pertence ao ministério do ambiente que por sua vez o proprietario terá que apresentar projecto na camara a que pertence o pooc da vigente area, depende do inag,e da capitania da area em questão,e mais outras autorizações é um bocadinho burocrático.belas fotos da força da natureza


----------



## AnDré (22 Fev 2008 às 21:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



dgstorm disse:


> Isto passou mesmo de penico a caldeirao... tive uma maxima de 22ºC... Chuva... o que é isso ?
> 
> Vai chover pa estes lados nos proximos dias ?



Lá para terça-feira o pessoal do norte volta a ter exclusividade na chuva, e o pessoal do sul fica a assistir. Mas até lá ainda deverão ver qualquer coisa este fim-de-semana

Quanto ao sul, é melhor aproveitarmos agora, porque depois deste evento, as torneiras parecem fechar-se para nós.


----------



## Rog (22 Fev 2008 às 21:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Boas, parece que por aqui poderá ainda ter alguma trovoada, ou pelo menos alguma chuva...
Os locais com istabilidade, prováveis de ocorrer trovoada:






Imagem de Satélite, onde são visíveis várias células, algumas delas na rota da Madeira, mas penso que não existirá condições para se manterem até cá, pelo menos com trovoada:


----------



## Rog (22 Fev 2008 às 21:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



AnDré disse:


> Mas isso é mesmo uma obra legalizada? Quem é que autorizou um projecto assim?
> Parece que "o edificio" vai cair a cada onda que vem...
> 
> Por cá, o céu apresenta agora algumas abertas.
> ...



Algumas casas devem lá estar há anos, e muitas não foram feitas assim tão à beira-mar como agora possam parecer.. algumas distavam mais de 20 a 50 metros da linha de costa, mas ano após ano, a reposição natural das areias tem sido inferior à levada pelas águas, o que se traduz neste avanço do mar por terra.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Fev 2008 às 21:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Por aqui, continua a chover e o vento está cada vez mais forte, a chuva é moderada com pingas grandes, penso se isto vier de madrugada com a maré cheia pode causar problemas, depende onde a precipitação forte cair e se a maré encontrar-se cheia ou não, já levo 12 mm no penico e Tavira já leva 19,08 mm


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Fev 2008 às 22:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



Rog disse:


> Algumas casas devem lá estar há anos, e muitas não foram feitas assim tão à beira-mar como agora possam parecer.. algumas distavam mais de 20 a 50 metros da linha de costa, mas ano após ano, a reposição natural das areias tem sido inferior à levada pelas águas, o que se traduz neste avanço do mar por terra.




Eu tive no Verão passado no Tobias a vista é espectacular sobre o mar ao longe, nessa altura o mar estava a cerca de 20 a 30 metros em apenas poucos meses o mar galgou terreno e hoje é vê-lo a ameaçar toda a costa Algarvia, os pontos mais críticos neste momento são: Ilha da Fuzeta, Ilha da Armona, Ilha da Culatra e a Praia de Alvor.


----------



## Gerofil (22 Fev 2008 às 22:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Olá
Por Estremoz já ocorreu alguma chuva por volta das 22h00. Mas temos de esperar por amanhã; então sim, teremos novidades:

_"(...) así ya de cara a mañana Sábado se espera que el centro de altas presiones se mueva hacia centroeuropa, afectando al principio todavía a la Península Ibérica, pero formándose sobre el atlántico, al Oeste de esta, una vaguada que conectará con esa ligera área de inestabilidad al Suroeste de la Península, reforzándola progresivamente al conectarla con las depresiones atlánticas en latitudes más altas, pasando a estar la Península a caballo entre el anticiclón al Este y dicha vaguada al Oeste. Con ello ya mañana irá aumentando la probabilidad de precipitaciones por el tercio Suroeste peninsular, extendiéndose progresivamente al resto de la mitad Suroeste. Es de esperar que hacia el Domingo esta vaguada se interiorice en la Península, trayendo una nueva inestabilización y precipitaciones de débiles a moderadas a la mayor parte de esta."_
CEAMET

Esperemos, pois, pela formação da vaguada e posterior deslocamento em direcção à Península Ibérica.


----------



## Blizzard (22 Fev 2008 às 22:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Boa noite, por aqui tem chuvido ao longo do dia
mas têm sido episódios de chuva fraca a moderada.
Uma nota especial para o vento que neste momento
sopra moderado a forte por vezes com rajadas muito 
fortes de E/SE. 

Situação tipica de inverno;em relação ao dia de ontem 
tivessem as temp. um pouco mais altas e diria que 
já era verão. 

A ver se amanhã consigo ir à maré da tarde tirar fotos. 

Abraços


----------



## Agreste (22 Fev 2008 às 23:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Por enquanto tem chuvido um bocadinho abaixo do que pensava, tem sido águas muito brandas. E também não há actividade eléctrica... Vamos ver o que acontecerá esta noite. Se vai ou não haver depressão...


----------



## rbsmr (22 Fev 2008 às 23:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



AnDré disse:


> Mas isso é mesmo uma obra legalizada? Quem é que autorizou um projecto assim?
> Parece que "o edificio" vai cair a cada onda que vem...
> 
> Por cá, o céu apresenta agora algumas abertas.
> ...



Isto parece o camionista que anda "a abrir" por aí e têm um capotamento e diz: "Não sei como isto aconteceu..."


----------



## Blizzard (22 Fev 2008 às 23:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Com este vendaval que faz aqui, e o que faz o IM?

Adivinharam: limpou os alertas!!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Fev 2008 às 23:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



Blizzard disse:


> Com este vendaval que faz aqui, e o que faz o IM?
> 
> Adivinharam: limpou os alertas!!!



É verdade, o vento está forte neste momento cerca de 50km/h com rajadas de 70km/h, o mar deve estar revolto com as marés vivas não sei o IM sabe o que fez, continua a chover levo 15 mm


----------



## GFVB (22 Fev 2008 às 23:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Aqui na Costa por enquanto tudo muito calmo. Cai um aguaceiro fraco de vez em quando e nada mais. Nem trovoada nem vento!


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Fev 2008 às 23:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Não digam nada a ninguém mas eu suspeito que a pressão está a arruinar isto tudo xiuu é segredo  se não descer estamos tramados.


----------



## Vince (22 Fev 2008 às 23:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



Rog disse:


> Imagem de Satélite, onde são visíveis várias células, algumas delas na rota da Madeira, mas penso que não existirá condições para se manterem até cá, pelo menos com trovoada:



Acho que vais levar com elas.


----------



## dgstorm (22 Fev 2008 às 23:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



Mário Barros disse:


> Não digam nada a ninguém mas eu suspeito que a pressão está a arruinar isto tudo xiuu é segredo  se não descer estamos tramados.



E o que é que isso quer dizer mais concretamente... xD


----------



## Rog (22 Fev 2008 às 23:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Boas,
Começaram as trovoadas por aqui agora!


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Fev 2008 às 23:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



dgstorm disse:


> E o que é que isso quer dizer mais concretamente... xD



O que eu quero dizer é que na minha sincera opnião é que enquanto não tivermos abaixo os 1018hpa não acontece nada como deve ser isto é chuva não incontinência das nuvens.

Logo a alta pressão faz com que a água seje toda despejada no mar.





Já viram tambem as chuvadas que está a receber o norte de África  se calhar a area sub-tropical está a descer (latitude) ou será que eu estou a ficar miope  é que já desde 2006 que se tem vindo a passar isto a crescente neblusidade no Norte de África.


----------



## Debaser (22 Fev 2008 às 23:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Sines ás 23h30: 

temp. 14,00 
Vento: E 26 Km/H 
Pressão:1008 mBar

alguns chuviscos


----------



## rbsmr (23 Fev 2008 às 00:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



Mário Barros disse:


> Já viram tambem as chuvadas que está a receber o norte de África  se calhar a area sub-tropical está a descer (latitude) ou será que eu estou a ficar miope  é que já desde 2006 que se tem vindo a passar isto a crescente neblusidade no Norte de África.



Eu bem dizia que a festa era em Marrocos!


----------



## Pina (23 Fev 2008 às 00:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

E como será o tempo em coimbra amanha?

Também haverá trovoadas como no sul?


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Fev 2008 às 00:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Fecho do dia, Máxima 15,5ºC registada às 23h40m é notório a subida da temperatura nas últimas horas de referir que a temperatura durante o dia andou sempre 13.4ºC - 13.7ºC, continua a chover termino o dia com 16 mm, nada mau os modelos previam cerca de 8 a 10 mm segundo o freemeteo, amanhã mete cerca de 42 mm vamos ver e o vento cada vez está mais forte


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Fev 2008 às 00:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



Pina disse:


> E como será o tempo em coimbra amanha?
> 
> Também haverá trovoadas como no sul?



Bom tudo depende do desenvolvimento das nuvens e de outros 1001 factores mas penso que poderás ver uma ou outras.

Pessoal do Algarve amanhã de manhã vocês estarão em amarelo de percepitação e laranja de vento  os alertas serão lançados de madrugada.


----------



## Turista (23 Fev 2008 às 00:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



Rog disse:


> Boas,
> Começaram as trovoadas por aqui agora!



sortudo....  por aqui zero... nada.. rien...


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Fev 2008 às 00:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Nunca se brincou tanto com os alertas em tão pouco tempo.

Bom o amarelo já está laranja para o Algarve só amanhã.


----------



## rbsmr (23 Fev 2008 às 00:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



Mário Barros disse:


> Nunca se brincou tanto com os alertas em tão pouco tempo.
> 
> Bom o amarelo já está laranja para o Algarve só amanhã.



Senhores e Senhoras, Meninos e Meninas preparem as vossas máquinas fotográficas, telemóveis, webcam, periquitos, etc.... Afinal vamos ter festa!!


----------



## Turista (23 Fev 2008 às 00:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

De acordo com o modelo de simulação do CLIM@UA





 - belas descargas maritimas pelas 3UTC





 - descargas interessantes por Lisboa e Algarve pelas 7 UTC





 - pelas 12 UTC uma descarga interessante aqui pelo Cabo Carvoeiro

E então Rog, por aí troveja?? Vai haver fotos??


----------



## Rog (23 Fev 2008 às 00:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

A celula ainda trouxe duas trovoadas, com trovão bem audível.
Mais células estão a se formar... poderá ser uma noite com mais algumas trovoadas, e alguns aguaceiros. 
1020hpa
12ºC
90%HR


----------



## Turista (23 Fev 2008 às 00:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



Rog disse:


> A celula ainda trouxe duas trovoadas, com trovão bem audível.
> Mais células estão a se formar... poderá ser uma noite com mais algumas trovoadas, e alguns aguaceiros.
> 1020hpa
> 12ºC
> 90%HR


e fotos???


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Fev 2008 às 00:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Pesssoal não acreditoooo serviço publico por parte da RTP juntamem-te com o IM isto é melhor que um nevão não acredito nisto um Boletim Meteorológico á 13h10 da tarde não pode ser estou a sonhar  o que informação meteorológica num telejornal como deve ser não acredito ainda  depois venham cá com histórias que não deviam cair bolas de berlim (granizo) em Lisboa iam ver como o IM tinha logo equipamento todo renovado no proprio dia o ministro das finanças passava logo o cheque.

Portugal é a capital e mais nada...o resto o resto é paisagem 

Ora vejam lá *isto*


----------



## Rog (23 Fev 2008 às 00:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



Turista disse:


> e fotos???



De duas trovoadas?
Foram dispersas, é difícil tirar fotos de trovoadas assim.. quando ocorrem com pouco intervalo entre elas, aí sim é possível tirar fotos!


----------



## Turista (23 Fev 2008 às 00:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



Rog disse:


> De duas trovoadas?
> Foram dispersas, é difícil tirar fotos de trovoadas assim.. quando ocorrem com pouco intervalo entre elas, aí sim é possível tirar fotos!



Ah ok... foram só duas e dispersas... pensei que por esses lado estava a haver festa...


----------



## Rog (23 Fev 2008 às 00:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



Turista disse:


> Ah ok... foram só duas e dispersas... pensei que por esses lado estava a haver festa...



Mesmo com dois foguetes dá para animar a festa
Mas estão a se formar e crescer rapidamente novas células com passagem próxima ou sobre a Madeira.. por isso penso que poderá ocorrer mais alguma trovoada durante a madrugada...


----------



## Thomar (23 Fev 2008 às 00:49)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Fevereiro 2008*

O IM (http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/SAM/sam.jsp) acaba de por os distritos de Castelo Branco, Guarda e Viseu em alerta amarelo por causa do vento!


----------



## Thomar (23 Fev 2008 às 00:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



Rog disse:


> Mesmo com dois foguetes dá para animar a festa
> Mas estão a se formar e crescer rapidamente novas células com passagem próxima ou sobre a Madeira.. por isso penso que poderá ocorrer mais alguma trovoada durante a madrugada...



Sim acabo de ver as imagens de satélite (sat24) e estão a nascer  vários cogumelos perto da Madeira. 
Deve haver aí festa esta madrugada!


----------



## Rog (23 Fev 2008 às 01:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



Thomar disse:


> Sim acabo de ver as imagens de satélite (sat24) e estão a nascer  vários cogumelos perto da Madeira.
> Deve haver aí festa esta madrugada!



Digamos que está a ser um desenvolvimento um pouco problemático.. apesar de várias formações ao mesmo tempo.
Várias células estão a dissipar ainda antes de atingir uma maturidade suficiente para provocar trovoadas, ficaram-se possivelmente por cumulos congestus, outras que chegaram a atingir o estatuto de cumulonimbus decaem rapidamente. 
Mas, ainda assim, espero que mais alguma passe por cá e dê mais alguma trovoada.
A precipitação está a ser escassa. 
Dia 22 das 0h às 23h59: 2,2mm


----------



## Pina (23 Fev 2008 às 01:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

E para quando bom tempo minha gente?


----------



## Thomar (23 Fev 2008 às 01:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

O vento no Algarve também já está muito interessante...


----------



## Thomar (23 Fev 2008 às 01:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Haverá por aqui algum algarvio online, que conte o que se passa actualmente?


----------



## Thomar (23 Fev 2008 às 01:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



Rog disse:


> Digamos que está a ser um desenvolvimento um pouco problemático.. apesar de várias formações ao mesmo tempo.
> *Várias células estão a dissipar ainda antes de atingir uma maturidade suficiente para provocar trovoadas, ficaram-se possivelmente por cumulos congestus, outras que chegaram a atingir o estatuto de cumulonimbus decaem rapidamente.*
> Mas, ainda assim, espero que mais alguma passe por cá e dê mais alguma trovoada.
> A precipitação está a ser escassa.
> Dia 22 das 0h às 23h59: 2,2mm



Obrigado pelos esclarecimentos, *Rog*!

Estive no site do weather channel, e a situação há 30 mimutos atrás em Faro era a seguinte:






Muito vento!


----------



## Turista (23 Fev 2008 às 01:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



Pina disse:


> E para quando bom tempo minha gente?



isso é que não... o país necessita de umas boas regas... e nós de uma animaçãozinha (trovoadas e afins)


----------



## Pina (23 Fev 2008 às 01:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Não gosto de trovoada pá.


----------



## AnDré (23 Fev 2008 às 02:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Por aqui vai caindo uma chuva muito miudinha.
A temperatura é que está a cair a pique.
Há 15min atrás estavam 13,8ºC, agora estão 12,4ºC.
O vento sopra de Nordeste! (Não deveria estar de sudeste?)


----------



## Thomar (23 Fev 2008 às 02:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Já chove  em Lisboa com alguma intensidade á uns 5 minutos!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (23 Fev 2008 às 04:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Boas madrugadas malta...

2 abanoes fortes de vento e aqui estou eu para ver o que se estava a passar...

Em VRSA a chuva nao para de cair com alguma intensidade mas trovoadas segundo os modelos e chuva forte somente a partir das 10h ou 12h da matina... 

Mas fica de salientar as rajadas...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (23 Fev 2008 às 05:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

IM lança agora mesmo o Alerta Laranja para o Algarve

www.meteo.pt


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (23 Fev 2008 às 05:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Possivel Tromba d'agua a Sul de Sagres/Lagos

http://www.meteo.pt/resources/im/tmp/SExbUFBVLarazfaAmybk/far080223050016.jpg


----------



## psm (23 Fev 2008 às 06:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

bom dia 
chuva fraca, vento moderado de SE(estoril)


----------



## AnDré (23 Fev 2008 às 08:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Bom dia pessoal!

Chove de forma moderada e persistente!
Estão 11,9ºC, o vento está fraco de nordeste e a precipitaçõa acumulada até ao momento é de 10,9mm.
Está a render por aqui.
E ela vai caindo agora de forma muito intensa!
11,2mm!!
De trovoada é que nada.


----------



## Vince (23 Fev 2008 às 09:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Bom dia,
Aqui chuva moderada, mas persistente.

Única situação mais intensa no barlavento algarvio quando uma célula atravessou o extremo sudoeste do país.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Fev 2008 às 09:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Por aqui não chove mas ao que parece não vai ser por muito tempo.

Já acumulei 9 mm...


----------



## Gilmet (23 Fev 2008 às 10:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Bons dias!

A chuva esteve presente durante a noite e o pluviómetro merca *10,0mm*

A minima até agora ficou em 11,8ºC e a máxima foi registada ás 00:42, com 14,0ºC 

Neste momento 13,2ºC e chove fraco...
Pressão a 1018 hPa

O céu está a escurecer muito rápido!


----------



## AnDré (23 Fev 2008 às 10:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Depois de ter acalmado cerca de 1hora, a chuva volta à carga! E está extremamente escuro!
O vento está moderado de este!
E o pluviometro a facturar!!

Vou com 13,4mm. 
Estou a 2,9mm de chegar aos 200mm este mês!


----------



## ajrebelo (23 Fev 2008 às 11:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

boas

 e ainda mais  

acabado  de acordar e isto, só para quem pode   neste momento tenho céu totalmente nublado, neste momento não  chove, vento moderado.

o que se passa com a pagina do IM, é sempre a mesma coisa quando vem o mau tempo a pagina ou morre ou funciona mal ou é lenta possas não há pachorra  

acho que vou construir um radar só para mim, aceitam-se doações. 

abraços


----------



## Rog (23 Fev 2008 às 11:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Boas, por aqui como já minimamente esperava, a formação de células tinha vida difícil, e as condições foram mesmo piorando ao longo da noite. Durante a madruga apenas alguns aguaceiros, num total de 1,2mm


----------



## Vince (23 Fev 2008 às 11:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Por aqui depois da passagem de umas nuvens mais carregadas (visivel na imagem) agora já tive até umas pequenas abertas  e o céu clareou bastante. Tudo tranquilo. As estações mais próximas de mim recolheram 7.1, 6.1 e 8.1 mm desde as 00:00


----------



## Luis França (23 Fev 2008 às 11:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Desde a 1:00 que a chuva ora fina ora média não parou de cair e notou-se logo a impermeabilidade dos terrenos que formaram, passados 15 minutos, grandes poças de água. 
Temperatura actual 12ºC. Houve *3 sismos* hoje no grupo central dos Açores.


----------



## Agreste (23 Fev 2008 às 11:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

A depressão está muito desorganizada... Formaram-se algumas boas células durante a noite mas agora está tudo muito esfarrapado. Tem de entrar algum ar frio na depressão senão ficamos por aqui...


----------



## Gilmet (23 Fev 2008 às 12:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Por aqui deixou de chover e o céu abriu... o sol já brilha...

Já vou com 15,0ºC


----------



## Luis França (23 Fev 2008 às 12:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

No Algarve deve ter chovido muito bem como se vê nesta imagem, na praia da Salema. Os deltas de escoamento das ribeiritas levaram o resto da areia que fazia rampa contra a maré-cheia. Agora como será hoje? O Algarve continua o seu processo de erosão (um pouco acelerado este Inverno) e nós, com toda a nossa sede de progresso e tecnologia, continuamos sem saber onde construir e como gerir o espaço físico que ocupamos. Ficamos a ver, como os castores, a barragem a ser levada pela água...


----------



## miguel (23 Fev 2008 às 12:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Aqui até ao momento este evento é um fianco  apenas registei *3,1mm* esta madrugada...esta manha nem uma pinga! passa tudo ao lado 

16,1ºC
75%HR
1018hpa
27,4 km/h E...máx. 50,0 km/h E
3,1mm

fracote


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Fev 2008 às 12:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Por aqoi, vento forte de Sueste com rajadas de 80 km/h e está a intensificar-se, registei 4 mm desde das 00 horas, atenção ao mar

Bóia de Faro 
Data último registo : 2008-02-23 Hora: 11:28 +0000
Altura significativa 3.95 m 
Altura máxima 5.87 m 
Período médio 6.5 s 
Período máximo observado 12.5 s 
Direcção da ondulação SE   
Temperatura da água 16.5 °C


----------



## Luis França (23 Fev 2008 às 12:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Umas abertas em Benfica. E os Açores hoje não páram de tremer. Atenção às notícias.Mais dois sismos:

2008-02-23  11:56:11.0	40.55N  29.41W  10km	5.0	 AZORES ISLANDS REGION
2008-02-23  11:09:47.3	40.59N  29.39W  10km	4.8	 AZORES ISLANDS REGION


----------



## Vince (23 Fev 2008 às 13:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

O ultimo run GFS até ao momento lidou muito bem com a situação com o barlavento algarvio a ser o mais atingido. A ver se à tarde vai ser mais sotavento  e Huelva como o GFS prevê.

até às 12:00, até às 18:00


----------



## AnDré (23 Fev 2008 às 13:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Aqui Periodos de Chuva dispersos que caiem de forma rápida (alguns nem chegam a um minuto) e intensa.
O vento está a intensificar-se, já sopra forte de ESE/SE, e as nuvens baixas passam a alta velocidade. Não vejo o que está por cima delas
O sol ainda não brilhou por aqui.

Até ao momento 14,7mm.
Nestas alturas gostava de ter um anemometro, para ver a quanto anda o vento.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Fev 2008 às 13:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Chove forte neste momento!

Vento com rajadas de 21 km/h
Temperatura: 15,4ºC

Precipitação hoje: 11,5mm


----------



## Gilmet (23 Fev 2008 às 13:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



Gilmet disse:


> Chove forte neste momento!
> 
> Vento com rajadas de 21 km/h
> Temperatura: 15,4ºC
> ...



*Tão depressa quanto veio, parou!*


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Fev 2008 às 13:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

A previsão do INM espanhol para amanhã: EN LA PENINSULA Y BALEARES SE ESPERAN PRECIPITACIONES DEBILES O
MODERADAS, OCASIONALMENTE CON TORMENTA EN EL OESTE Y SUR PENINSU-
LAR. PODRIAN SER LOCALMENTE FUERTES Y CON GRANIZO EN EL SUROESTE
DE ANDALUCIA.

Vamos ver agora não chove só vento, mais logo vou ver o mar ver se a Ria Formosa pula a cerca


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Fev 2008 às 13:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Que grande evento 

Temos de esperar por logo á noite para termos alguma animação mesmo assim tou um pouco desconfiado é preciso mais calor


----------



## Vince (23 Fev 2008 às 13:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



Mário Barros disse:


> Que grande evento
> 
> Temos de esperar por logo á noite para termos alguma animação mesmo assim tou um pouco desconfiado é preciso mais calor



Se os modelos acertaram não vais ter animação nenhuma, só no Algarve.
Só se se voltarem a enganar como da última vez.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Fev 2008 às 13:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



Vince disse:


> Se os modelos acertaram não vais ter animação nenhuma, só no Algarve.
> Só se se voltarem a enganar como da última vez.



Mesmo assim, não estou muito confiante só vejo vento e nem uma trovoada ainda ouvi por aqui, vamos ver mas está tudo dão murchinho


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Fev 2008 às 13:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Nós quando temos depressões até vão contra o jet stream  somos mesmo unicos.

Em vez das nuvens irem maioritariamente para a Este vão para Oeste ando tudo ao contrário 

Por aqui 10 mm até agora.


----------



## dgstorm (23 Fev 2008 às 13:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Aqui nao se passa nada, ceu muito nublado, temperatura de 20,2ºC... chuva... nem uma gota !


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Fev 2008 às 13:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

*Mariscador desaparecido na Ria Formosa* 

A Polícia Marítima está desde hoje de manhã a fazer buscas para encontrar um homem que desapareceu quando apanhava marisco na Ria Formosa, na zona de Cacela, Vila Real de Santo António.  

O homem, de cerca de 70 anos, saiu de casa sexta-feira de manhã para apanhar marisco, mas só hoje, cerca das 10h30, foi dado o alerta pelo filho, que estranhou a sua ausência, revelou fonte da Capitania.

No local estão equipas da Polícia Marítima a fazer buscas por terra e de barco, na ria, mas as buscas deverão estender-se ao mar, esperando as autoridades um reforço de mais dois barcos.

De acordo com o comandante da Capitania local, desconhece-se a hora e o sítio exactos em que o homem desapareceu, sendo que a sua mota está estacionada frente ao Sítio da Fábrica.

"Como a maré estava baixa, supõe-se que tenha ido a pé apanhar marisco pela zona da Fábrica e Cabanas", disse, acrescentando que o homem poderá ter sido arrastado por uma onda ou atingido por um problema de saúde.

O Algarve está desde hoje de manhã em alerta laranja, o segundo mais grave na escala da Protecção Civil, situação que deverá manter-se pelo menos até às 15h00, altura em que se prevê um desagravamento.

Com uma ondulação de cerca de seis metros, situação pouco habitual no Algarve, as seis barras da região estão quase todas fechadas, à excepção da de Portimão, sendo provável que a agitação marítima se mantenha até ao final do dia.
A chuva deverá acalmar a partir do início da tarde, mas o vento forte que se faz sentir na região - com rajadas que podem ir até aos 90 quilómetros por hora -, também se deverá manter até ao fim do dia.

Além de algumas quedas de árvores que provocaram danos em veículos e pequenos deslizamentos de terra, não se registaram ocorrências graves na região.


Fonte: Observatório do Algarve

1ª vitima do mau tempo no Algarve


----------



## ACalado (23 Fev 2008 às 13:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

boas por aqui também não se passou nada, céu muito nublado caíram umas  pingas durante a manhã nada mais. 10.7ºc


----------



## miguel (23 Fev 2008 às 14:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Passa tudo a baixo de Setúbal hoje pessoal de Lisboa é que se anda a safar e vai levar mais na próxima hora/s  total de precipitação hoje uns míseros 4,2mm...

Temp:16,5ºC
Humidade:80%
Pressão:1017hpa
Vento:19,1 km/h...máx. 50 km/h
Chuva:4,2mm
céu coberto mas não chove!!


----------



## RMira (23 Fev 2008 às 14:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



miguel disse:


> Passa tudo a baixo de Setúbal hoje pessoal de Lisboa é que se anda a safar e vai levar mais na próxima hora/s  total de precipitação hoje uns míseros 4,2mm...
> 
> Temp:16,5ºC
> Humidade:80%
> ...



Boas,

É verdade Miguel, hoje não temos tido precipitação. Apenas algum vento e chuviscos mas acredito que ainda vamos ter um ou outro aguaceiro mais forte lá para meio da tarde. Neste momento está a escurecer outra vez, parece-me.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Fev 2008 às 14:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Boa tarde...

A chuva não para, embora que por vezes seja fraca...

Até agora 14,5mm

Neste momento 15,2ºC
Pressão a 1015 hPa


----------



## Nuno (23 Fev 2008 às 14:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Vento muito forte em Setúbal, nao sei qual a velocidade das rajadas, mas devem andar a volta dos 60 km\h..Estao umas rajadas muito fortes aqui onde moro esta complicado, e estao a surgir umas nuvens de sul e ja pinga ! Eu gosto deste tempo assim


----------



## RMira (23 Fev 2008 às 14:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



Nuno disse:


> Vento muito forte em Setúbal, nao sei qual a velocidade das rajadas, mas devem andar a volta dos 60 kmh..Estao umas rajadas muito fortes aqui onde moro esta complicado, e estao a surgir umas nuvens de sul e ja pinga ! Eu gosto deste tempo assim




Daqui a nada vai abanar em Setúbal!


----------



## Nuno (23 Fev 2008 às 14:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Parece que sim não podemos passar impunes


----------



## Gilmet (23 Fev 2008 às 14:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Já vou com 15mm hoje...
Temperatura nos 14,9ºC

Vento com rajadas de 15 km/h


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Fev 2008 às 14:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Por aqui alguém abriu a torneira tá a chover bem...


----------



## Gerofil (23 Fev 2008 às 14:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Alandroal (Alentejo Central): 5,9 mm entre as 00h00 e as 12h00. Recomeçou a chover moderadamente a partir das 14h00. Com a depressão centrada a Oeste de Lisboa e com a rotação contrária ao dos ponteiros do relógio, parece que a maior nebulosidade (e consequentemente a possibilidade de maior precipitação) se desenvolve sobre as regiões do interior do Alentejo e sotavento do Algarve ...


----------



## hurricane (23 Fev 2008 às 14:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

por aqui muito vento. não sei a que velocidade mas estao umas rajadas!!!

Agora chuva é que enfim. nada de nada bolas!!! o presidente da câmara ja emitiu um alerta às populações para poupar água caso contrário no verão haverá poblemas. Mas sera que a chuva só cai a sul!! Fogo estou farto disto.


----------



## hurricane (23 Fev 2008 às 14:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

bem parece que por fim começou a chover alguma coisa de jeito... espero que não termine ja.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Fev 2008 às 14:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



hurricane disse:


> por aqui muito vento. não sei a que velocidade mas estao umas rajadas!!!
> 
> Agora chuva é que enfim. nada de nada bolas!!! o presidente da câmara ja emitiu um alerta às populações para poupar água caso contrário no verão haverá poblemas. Mas sera que a chuva só cai a sul!! Fogo estou farto disto.



Calma vocês vão ter água no Verão neste momento tem chuvido mais no sul porque está mais quente a nivel da alta atmosfera  entre outros factores é esta a minha opnião.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Fev 2008 às 15:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Bóia de Faro 
Data último registo : 2008-02-23 Hora: 13:30 +0000
Altura significativa 3.99 m 
Altura máxima 7.74 m 
Período médio 6.7 s 
Período máximo observado 10.9 s 
Direcção da ondulação SE   
Temperatura da água 16.3 °C 

Impressionante a ondulação no Algarve nada ficará no Algarve, está a ficar pior com o aproximar da maré cheia pode vir atingir picos com 9 metros


----------



## AnDré (23 Fev 2008 às 15:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Cheguei aos 200mm!!




Barreira psicológica superada!

Vou com 16,3mm acumulados hoje!
Comecei muito bem, mas o pessoal de Sintra já me apanhou e já vão por aí a cima lançados!
E a chuva não pára!


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Fev 2008 às 15:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



algarvio1980 disse:


> Bóia de Faro
> Data último registo : 2008-02-23 Hora: 13:30 +0000
> Altura significativa 3.99 m
> Altura máxima 7.74 m
> ...



Alerta vermelho devia ser já não ??


----------



## Gilmet (23 Fev 2008 às 15:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

O Algarve a bombar!

E aqui o que chove...

Já vou com 16,0mm
Temperatura nos 14,8ºC

A foto:


----------



## MSantos (23 Fev 2008 às 15:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Inicio de tarde bem chuvoso em Lisboa


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (23 Fev 2008 às 15:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

V .R.S.A

O vento esta muito forte com rajadas que por vezes superam os 80km/h... Algumas arvores caidas e os bailarinos dos caixotes de lixo atravessados no meio da via...

O estado do mar esta poderoso tal como o Rio Guadiana... a mare continua a encher... e ja so falta 1 metro para passar ca para cima--encontro-me numa situaçao muito preocupante... a ver se nao é nada

Continuar a chuver com intensidade...mas nada de problemas...

Os bombeiros tambem ja se ouviram algumas vezes...

E as nuvens que inspiram trovoadas cada vez mais presentes e nota-se uma movimentaçao cruzada (desorientada) das nuvens que viajam tambem a grande velocidade...

A ver o que isto reseva a partir do fim de tarde de hoje...


----------



## HotSpot (23 Fev 2008 às 15:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Aqui como em Setubal está um vento bem forte.

Rajada máxima hoje que também é máximo do mês: *55 km/h*

Mas ainda pode aumentar...


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Fev 2008 às 15:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



Mário Barros disse:


> Alerta vermelho devia ser já não ??



Segundo o Im a altura significativa é superior a 5 metros para colacarem Vermelho mas já no passado domingo chegou a ter mais de 5 metros de altura significativa e o Laranja foi sempre mantido , está em alerta laranja entre 3,5 a 4,5 metros têm medo de lançar o Vermelho porquê a situação é preocupante vou ver a Ria Formosa e tirar umas fotos vamos ver


----------



## Gilmet (23 Fev 2008 às 15:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Por acaso já há bastante tempo que não vejo um alerta Vermelho...

O distrito de Lisboa já está em alerta amarelo até ás 19:59

Continua a chuva forte! Hoje: 18mm
As sargetas já começam a não dar vazão a tanta agua vinda pela estrada... estou num beco sem saída a descer...

Temperatura nos 14,5ºC


----------



## Agreste (23 Fev 2008 às 15:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

5 metros de sueste a comer o que resta da ilha da fuzeta... Isto tá lindo.


----------



## AnDré (23 Fev 2008 às 15:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



Agreste disse:


> 5 metros de sueste a comer o que resta da ilha da fuzeta... Isto tá lindo.



Epá, e fotos desse cenário?!

A chover...
17,3mm


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Fev 2008 às 15:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Por aqui já levo 21 mm 

Ás tantas a chuva ainda faz rotunda e volta até nós


----------



## miguel (23 Fev 2008 às 15:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

E aqui a unica coisa a destacar é o vento que ficou mais forte na ultima hora!rajada máxima de 60,0 km/h 

Chuva nem vela


----------



## Gilmet (23 Fev 2008 às 15:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



Mário Barros disse:


> Por aqui já levo 21 mm
> 
> *Ás tantas a chuva ainda faz rotunda e volta até nós*



Parece!!

Eu ultrapassei agora a barreira psicológica dos *20,0mm*


----------



## AnDré (23 Fev 2008 às 16:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Bem, mais um periodo de chuva forte!





Vou com 22,7mm!


----------



## miguel (23 Fev 2008 às 16:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Agora até o vento abrandou! bem está a nascer mais uma linha de muita instabilidade a Oeste a sul de Sines até ao Algarve, será outra para fugir a Setúbal e a ir para Lisboa!? pois temo que sim  ao fim da tarde ataca de novo


----------



## João Soares (23 Fev 2008 às 16:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Ja chove  e a temperatura desce lentamente *17,8ºC*


----------



## MSantos (23 Fev 2008 às 16:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



miguel disse:


> Agora até o vento abrandou! bem está a nascer mais uma linha de muita instabilidade a Oeste a sul de Sines até ao Algarve, será outra para fugir a Setúbal e a ir para Lisboa!? pois temo que sim  ao fim da tarde ataca de novo



Voces Setubalenses hoje estão com azar, Aqui em Oeiras e á semelhança de toda a grande Lisboa tem chovido moderadamente com alguns periodos de chuva forte, neste momento não está a chover


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Fev 2008 às 16:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Por aqui a água nem foi muita mas os solos ainda estão bastante encharcados formaram-se logo poças.


----------



## Redfish (23 Fev 2008 às 16:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Boas pessoal.
Aqui começou de novo a chover depois duma manhã com mt vento e pouca chuva, o vento esse não para.
As previsões apontam para mais chuva durante o dia de amanha mas existirá alguma possibilidade de não chover pra zona de Albufeira entre as 06 e 12 de Domingo(?) ou chover pouco, é que vou fazer BTT prá zona e com chuva e vento pedalar torna-se dificil ...


----------



## Nuno (23 Fev 2008 às 16:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



MSantos disse:


> Voces Setubalenses hoje estão com azar, Aqui em Oeiras e á semelhança de toda a grande Lisboa tem chovido moderadamente com alguns periodos de chuva forte, neste momento não está a chover



 Calma, quando menos esperarmos esta uma em cima de nos, e de chuva nos ja nao precisamos mais, agora queremos é os céus iluminados é disso que nos gostamos


----------



## Agreste (23 Fev 2008 às 16:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



Redfish disse:


> Boas pessoal.
> Aqui começou de novo a chover depois duma manhã com mt vento e pouca chuva, o vento esse não para.
> As previsões apontam para mais chuva durante o dia de amanha mas existirá alguma possibilidade de não chover pra zona de Albufeira entre as 06 e 12 de Domingo(?) ou chover pouco, é que vou fazer BTT prá zona e com chuva e vento pedalar torna-se dificil ...



Nada como andar de bicla no meio da lama... 

De momento sem novidades, chuvisca, mantem-se o vento mas nada de especial

Mais a norte em S. Brás (na serra) ta a cair como picaretos em brasa...


----------



## rufer (23 Fev 2008 às 17:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Por aqui, pouca chuva e pouco vento. Mas começa a vir tudo escuro de sul. Deve estar a preparar-se para a noite.


----------



## Agreste (23 Fev 2008 às 17:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Na zona 1 existem aguaceiros pontualmente moderados mas muito dispersos. Além do vento é tudo muito esfarrapado.

Na zona 3 parece estar a organizar-se uma pequena frente que está a atrair aguaceiros da zona 2 que é a mais instável e a que tem mais potencial. Basta ver as trovoadas que se tem formado sobre o atlas marroquino. A norte da nossa depresão vai passar um sistema frontal em direcção às ilhas britanicas que poderá injectar algum ar frio que alimente a depressão mais uns dias ou acelerar o seu fim arrastando-a para o norte.


----------



## StormFairy (23 Fev 2008 às 17:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Boas...
Há já algum tempo que acompanho os vossos comentários com regularidade.  Como tal resolvi "legalizar"  a minha presença aqui.
Como sou fã dos fenomenos meteorologicos  aqui estou eu ... não percebo muito da matéria mas gosto de acompanhar. jà vi que há aqui fans dumas boas trovoadas (afinal somos muitos) 

Cump´s a todos


----------



## GFVB (23 Fev 2008 às 17:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Há coisa de uma hora chove tanto na costa que até nem se via quase alcatrão.... Eram só piscinas!!!


----------



## dgstorm (23 Fev 2008 às 17:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Finalmente caiem as primeiras pingas !


----------



## Santos (23 Fev 2008 às 17:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Boa tarde,
Creio que começam agora a existir "algumas" condições para a ocorrência de actvidade electrica


----------



## ajrebelo (23 Fev 2008 às 17:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

boas

aqui choveu bem por volta da 15h como mostra este ponto vermelho mesmo aqui na minha zona 





neste momento não chove estou com 14.9º, vento moderado

abraços


----------



## CMPunk (23 Fev 2008 às 17:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Boas Tardes Pessoal!

Aqui pela minha zona perto de Faro está Céu Completamenta Nublado!
Não aparece Chuva, acho que o IM falhou no Alerta Amarelo para Aguaceiros Fortes com Trovoada, ainda pode faltar algum tempo para o Alerta Terminar mas tambem já não Falta pouco.
De Resto está tudo certo, vento Forte que está pelos 40km/h, e ainda por cima é Vento muito Fresco. Já Chegou hoje aos 82km/h.
Acho que no mar tambem falharam, por agora as ondas não chegam a 1.50 m

Gostava que o Pessoal que tem grandes previsoes Acertadas me falasse como será esta Noite!

Cumps


----------



## Rog (23 Fev 2008 às 17:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



Mário Barros disse:


> Nós quando temos depressões até vão contra o jet stream  somos mesmo unicos.





Únicos? Será mesmo..

A depressão apenas está mais a sul, o que faz os ventos surgirem de Sul a Leste, estivesse mais a Norte e teriam ventos de Oeste...
Para o Hemisfério Norte:
Baixa Pressão: Os ventos circulam no sentido anti-horário em torno do centro depressionário
Alta Pressão: Os ventos circulam no sentido horário 
O sentido dos ventos na nossa posição irão depender da localização do centro depressionário...
Neste exemplo básico de duas depressões, uma a norte e outra a sul da Península, afectam de maneira diferente a direcção do vento no país.





A localização da depressão:





Jet Stream:





Imagem de satelite recente:


----------



## rufer (23 Fev 2008 às 17:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Pessoal, o que acham que se pode esperar para a zona centro? Mais chuva ou é como até agora, pouca e só de vez em quando.


----------



## CMPunk (23 Fev 2008 às 17:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> aqui choveu bem por volta da 15h como mostra este ponto vermelho mesmo aqui na minha zona



Sim ai na tua zona até está bom com Alguma Chuva, Aqui em Faro está mau, fico a bater mal como o IM vai dár aguaceiros e Trovoada para O Alentejo e não existe Alerta nenhum para lá 

Cumps


----------



## Agreste (23 Fev 2008 às 17:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



rufer disse:


> Pessoal, o que acham que se pode esperar para a zona centro? Mais chuva ou é como até agora, pouca e só de vez em quando.



No sítio onde estás em principio para esta noite é pouca e só de vez em quando...


----------



## CMPunk (23 Fev 2008 às 17:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Não sei se estarei enganado mas as a depressao está a puxar as nuvens de Africa Certo, é que pelas imagens de Satelite parece que sim. A dias atras não era nada assim, já vinha ali mais da zona da Madeira.

Cumps


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Fev 2008 às 18:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Oh CMpunk olha que o mar está mais alto que isso já teve picos de 7 metros e altura significativa de 4 metros.

Bóia de Faro 
Data último registo : 2008-02-23 Hora: 16:20 +0000
Altura significativa 2.98 m 
Altura máxima 4.01 m 
Período médio 6.1 s 
Período máximo observado 10.2 s 
Direcção da ondulação SE   
Temperatura da água 16.3 °C 

Fonte: www.hidrografico.pt

Agora deixo aqui dois vídeos tipo Furacão pelo barulho

http://videos.sapo.pt/ba1SWYpYG9hfGDKjZA2b


De referir que isto é a Ria Formosa não é a Costa.


----------



## CMPunk (23 Fev 2008 às 18:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Quem me dera que isto foxe Verdade


----------



## Gongas (23 Fev 2008 às 18:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

é impressionante...aki na zona de coimbra apenas algumas pingas, nada mais...vou esperar pa ver se a noite vem alguma coisa.


----------



## CMPunk (23 Fev 2008 às 18:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

É a minha fonte que anda marada 

Mas o que está a falhar mesmo é o Alerta de Aguaceiros Fortes com Trovoada.

Cumps


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (23 Fev 2008 às 18:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Acabou de dar na Sic em Especial o ALERTA DE INUNDAÇÕES E MAU TEMPO para  o Algarve...

Parece e pelos metogramas que a coisa vai piorar por aqui...

Neste momento muito vento e pouca chuva...


----------



## Agreste (23 Fev 2008 às 18:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Pode estar a escapar alguma coisa mas o satelite não mostra nada de anormal... Aguaceiros pontualmente moderados mas muito dispersos. Não há trovoada... Sobra o vento e o mar.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (23 Fev 2008 às 18:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



Agreste disse:


> Pode estar a escapar alguma coisa mas o satelite não mostra nada de anormal... Aguaceiros pontualmente moderados mas muito dispersos. Não há trovoada... Sobra o vento e o mar.



Aqui em VRSA o mar e vento está ao rubro... chuva nao tao dispersa como ai..digo eu...ja tem caido boas pancadas...

Segundo Trovoadas pelos modelos so a partir do fim de tarde inico da noite... vamos aguardar mais uma beca...

NAO ESQUECER: NA SIC ESPECIAL MAU TEMPO E ALERTA DE CHEIAS PARA O ALGARVE ESTA NOITE...NO JORNAL DA NOITE


----------



## Minho (23 Fev 2008 às 18:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



StormFairy disse:


> Boas...
> Há já algum tempo que acompanho os vossos comentários com regularidade.  Como tal resolvi "legalizar"  a minha presença aqui.
> Como sou fã dos fenomenos meteorologicos  aqui estou eu ... não percebo muito da matéria mas gosto de acompanhar. jà vi que há aqui fans dumas boas trovoadas (afinal somos muitos)
> 
> Cump´s a todos



Bem-vindo StormFairy 






Pouquíssimas descargas eléctricas até ao momento...


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Fev 2008 às 18:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



Minho disse:


> Pouquíssimas descargas eléctricas até ao momento...



Não á calor não á trovoada.


----------



## Blizzard (23 Fev 2008 às 18:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Infelizmente continuam os acidentes em Sagres.

Duas pessoas caem de uma falésia


----------



## Gerofil (23 Fev 2008 às 19:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Pois bem ... parece que as coisas vão-se complicar bastante para a noite, à medida que a nebulosidade de maior desenvolvimento se vai aproximando do Algarve... Potencialmente, o Algarve e o Litoral Oeste, a sul do Mondego, serão as regiões onde o estado do tempo se pode tornar muito complicado. Trata-se apenas de uma previsão minha que pode, eventualmente, estar incorrecta.


----------



## rbsmr (23 Fev 2008 às 19:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



Agreste disse:


> Na zona 1 existem aguaceiros pontualmente moderados mas muito dispersos. Além do vento é tudo muito esfarrapado.
> 
> Na zona 3 parece estar a organizar-se uma pequena frente que está a atrair aguaceiros da zona 2 que é a mais instável e a que tem mais potencial. Basta ver as trovoadas que se tem formado sobre o atlas marroquino. A norte da nossa depresão vai passar um sistema frontal em direcção às ilhas britanicas que poderá injectar algum ar frio que alimente a depressão mais uns dias ou acelerar o seu fim arrastando-a para o norte.



Será correcto perante este quadro da imagem dizer que a depressão "está  a cavar"). (Desculpem-me se disse algum disparate).


----------



## Pina (23 Fev 2008 às 19:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Muito complicado em que sentido?


----------



## Santos (23 Fev 2008 às 19:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Como o IM não está a actualizar as descargas electricas desde as 9h desta manhã,caso ocorram e onde; a respectiva consulta terá de ser efectuada noutro sítio ou radar que cubra a área.


----------



## AnDré (23 Fev 2008 às 19:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



Pina disse:


> Muito complicado em que sentido?



No sentido em que os periodos de chuva, embora dispersos, possam ser pontualmente fortes, causando pequenas inundações repentinas.
Penso que seja isso que o Gerofil quereria dizer


Desde as 17h que não chove.
Mantenho-me nos 22,7mm acumulados


----------



## storm (23 Fev 2008 às 19:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Boas,
Hoje o dia tem sido calmo, aguaceiros fracos a moderados, algum vento e nada mais (muito fraquinho).

Vamos ver o que nos reserva a noite, mas não deve ser nada de especial

Aquela parte da depressão a esquerda que esta a rodopiar, terá alguma possibilidade de voltar ao continente?


----------



## AnDré (23 Fev 2008 às 20:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

O IM alargou o prazo do Alerta Amarelo em Lisboa, Setubal e no Algarve até às 23:59 com a possibilidade de aguaceiros fortes. Mas pelo radar não vejo nada de preocupante. A precipitação a caminho da capital tem vindo a perder intensidade pelo caminho.
Desde o meio da tarde que não chove por aqui.
Já a zona do Cabo da Roca parece ter levado com muita água agora ao final da tarde/inicio da noite.

De resto, acho que as coisas se mentêm "calmas".


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Fev 2008 às 20:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Mais uma vez uma depressão entre anticiclones  isto no Verão vai ser bem melhor ainda andam muitos anticiclones perdidos quando forem todos para cima dos Açores é que vai ser...adoro estas cartas.


----------



## HotSpot (23 Fev 2008 às 21:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Hoje ainda só 9 mm.

Passa tudo a Oeste daqui.


----------



## Nuno (23 Fev 2008 às 21:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Malta por aqui céu muito nublado la de vez em quando cai uns aguaceiros fracos. Pessoal vaiam mas é beber um copo ver umas meninas descontrair, a vida não é só meteorologia  Tou a brincar pessoal . Ontem tive ai em Lisboa, fui ver o pete the zouk á disco LOFT..Andei ai tbm pelo o Bairro alto, nem tinha reacção pa olhar era tanta gaja  Hoje vou ate aqui a minha terrinha o que ja nao é nada mau  Nao entendo os alertas, enfim eles la sabem, se calhar vem chuvinha mais forte mas não me parece


----------



## Teles (23 Fev 2008 às 21:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

boa noite a todosl,li atras escrito por um menbro ke de agua ja estamos fartos
pois não se deve dizer isso porke segundo me disse um colega meu as previsões e ke dakia 10 anos se continua assim vamos pagar uma garrafa de agua das pekenas a 5 euros sera como comprar ouro


----------



## Blizzard (23 Fev 2008 às 21:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Mais um alerta






Storm Forecast
Valid: Sun 24 Feb 2008 06:00 to Mon 25 Feb 2008 06:00 UTC
Issued: Sat 23 Feb 2008 20:01
Forecaster: TUSCHY
SYNOPSIS

A fragile omega pattern over the Mediterranean has established but is in evidence in upper-level streamline maps. Framed by two troughs one over SW Europe and the other over SE Europe, ridging is present over Italy and Germany with unseasonably warm conditions. A belt of strong westerlies covers most parts of N-Europe but only one depression is of interest . This feature moves onshore over N-Norway with a low-end thunderstorm risk. 

DISCUSSION

.... Parts of Portugal and Spain ....

Downstream of a decaying upper-level trough just west of Portugal winds at all levels turn on southerly directions during the morning hours, but veer somewhat in the mid-levels during the early afternoon hours onwards. Main reason for this wind shift is the highly positive tilt of upper-level trough, centered over Portugal during the afternoon hours. Main concern for an isolated severe weather risk arises along the Strait of Gibraltar and north / northeastwards. Strongest warming / cap looks like to be displaced to the east and despite limited diabatic heating, surface temperatures in this area should soar into the mid-tens. In addition, current dewpoints are already good and after the end of easterly winds ( e.g. Levante-event in the Strait of Gibraltar ) during the morning hours an onset of southerly winds will push another surge of moist air northwards, increasing dewpoints 1-2°C ( e.g. Granada sounding ). Forecast soundings in this area hint on deep convection, steep LL lapse rates and strong veering at lowest levels. Despite the already uncapped airmass a modest mid-level speed max approaches from the west, placing the area of interest under the left-exit region.
Overall degree of shear is not impressive, but low or slightly lifted LCLs and combination of veering and maximized 0-3km instability release could be enough for an isolated funnel / short-lived tornado and large hail report. We want to highlight this area in such a broad general thunderstorm area and increased probabilities to a low-end level-1. Severe weather / Thunderstorms will diminish after sunset.

Regarding thunderstorm coverage, the main activity will be confined to S-Portugal and extreme SW-Spain. There will be a flash flood risk as steering flow is weak, airmass quite moist and a persistent 15m/s LLJ points to the coast of Portugal for a prolonged period.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Fev 2008 às 21:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



teles disse:


> boa noite a todosl,li atras escrito por um menbro ke de agua ja estamos fartos
> pois não se deve dizer isso porke segundo me disse um colega meu as previsões e ke dakia 10 anos se continua assim vamos pagar uma garrafa de agua das pekenas a 5 euros sera como comprar ouro



 exagero.

Na minha opnião vai haver água até fartar  é uma questão de tempo para que o clima dê a volta e o AA nos deixe de perseguir


----------



## Nuno (23 Fev 2008 às 22:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



teles disse:


> boa noite a todosl,li atras escrito por um menbro ke de agua ja estamos fartos
> pois não se deve dizer isso porke segundo me disse um colega meu as previsões e ke dakia 10 anos se continua assim vamos pagar uma garrafa de agua das pekenas a 5 euros sera como comprar ouro



Nao comento. Mas nem tudo o que se diz se escreve


----------



## Turista (23 Fev 2008 às 22:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Por estes lados de madrugada o vento soprou forte e prometia, mas o dia foi calmo com pontuais aguaceiros... Trovoada nada... nada de nada...
Parece que há que esperar por Março e Abril, por norma esses meses costumam ter algumas trovoadas significativas.. mas da maneira como anda tudo ao contrário...


----------



## Henrique (23 Fev 2008 às 22:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Não se esquecam que o clima ja tem tanto tempo quanto tempo o tempo tem ^^
E nós só vivemos 0.000000000000001% desse tempo, ou seja, não temos conhecimentos suficientes para saber que voltas isto pode dar e em quanto tempo. À de dar muitas voltas e mais voltas, pois este sistema climatico auto-regula-se desde que existe mas so deus sabe quando isso acontece. 
E isto tudo para quê, para dizer boa noite, pronto  tou a brincar.
Eu acredito que ao contrário do que se pensa, a àgua tem tendencia a vir em maiores quantidades e o AA não vai desaparecer totalmente mas vai apenas ocupar uma percentagem de tempo bastante reduzida comparavelmente aos anos anteriores!
Espero estarmos a sofrer uma pequena mudança! 
E que esta depressão se porte bem, mas pelo "sentido" das coisas pouco deve durar


----------



## Gilmet (23 Fev 2008 às 22:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Desde a tarde que não choveu mais... continuo com 20,0mm certinhos!
A temperatura pouco tem oscilado. Neste momento tenho 13,8ºC
Pressão a 1017 hPa

HOJE:
MÍNIMA: 11,8ºC
MÁXIMA: 16,3ºC


----------



## GFVB (23 Fev 2008 às 22:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Boa noite caríssimos meteoloucos!

Aqui pela Costa está tudo muito calmo desde as 17h.
O céu está pouco nublado pelo que consigo observar. Parece que vai ser uma noite calma....


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Fev 2008 às 22:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Irá dissipar-se ??  ou a depressão vai faze-la fazer a rotunda  acho que amanhã de manhã vai haver festa da grossa.


----------



## henriquesillva (23 Fev 2008 às 22:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



Henrique disse:


> Não se esquecam que o clima ja tem tanto tempo quanto tempo o tempo tem ^^
> E nós só vivemos 0.000000000000001% desse tempo, ou seja, não temos conhecimentos suficientes para saber que voltas isto pode dar e em quanto tempo. À de dar muitas voltas e mais voltas, pois este sistema climatico auto-regula-se desde que existe mas so deus sabe quando isso acontece.


----------



## Pisfip (23 Fev 2008 às 22:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

caros colegas por aqui tudo calmissimo... nem sinal da chuva, muito menos da tao esperada trovoada.. A que esperar embora acha que para aqui pelo centro do pais fique tudo por aqui... A ver vamos!!


----------



## Rog (23 Fev 2008 às 22:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



rbsmr disse:


> Será correcto perante este quadro da imagem dizer que a depressão "está  a cavar"). (Desculpem-me se disse algum disparate).



Não, neste momento a depressão já está oclusa, ou seja cessou o cavamento (descida da pressão) e está na fase de "enchimento" (subida de pressão).


----------



## GFVB (23 Fev 2008 às 23:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



Rog disse:


> Não, neste momento a depressão já está oclusa, ou seja cessou o cavamento (descida da pressão) e está na fase de "enchimento" (subida de pressão).



Rog desculpa a ignorância mas na prática quer dizer o que?


----------



## Rog (23 Fev 2008 às 23:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Localização de trovoadas:





Imagem de satélite:


----------



## psm (23 Fev 2008 às 23:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

boa noite .tem haver com massas de ar distintas, no canto superior esquerdo está uma frente fria da corrente geral e temos uma depressão em cut off  w sw de portugal que vai ser "absorvida" pela corrente geral da atmosfera uma é de ar polar e a depressão e de ar tropical humido
ver imagens de satelite de vapor de agua(eumesat,wv6.2) por essa razão a depressão  irá perder organização como já está a acontecer


----------



## Rog (23 Fev 2008 às 23:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



GFVB disse:


> Rog desculpa a ignorância mas na prática quer dizer o que?



Logo que a frente fria alcança a frente quente, a depressão deixa de cavar (baixar), e passamos, (de forma simplista), a ter um misto das duas frentes - a frente oclusa. 
A partir deste momento a pressão começa a se uniformizar e o centro da depressão começa a dissipar.


----------



## GFVB (23 Fev 2008 às 23:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



Rog disse:


> Logo que a frente fria alcança a frente quente, a depressão deixa de cavar (baixar), e passamos, (de forma simplista), a ter um misto das duas frentes - a frente oclusa.
> A partir deste momento a pressão começa a se uniformizar e o centro da depressão começa a dissipar.



Thank you!!!


----------



## Agreste (23 Fev 2008 às 23:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



Rog disse:


> Localização de trovoadas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Infelizmente as trovoadas ficaram todas no atlas marroquino. Desta vez não deu...


----------



## Turista (24 Fev 2008 às 00:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



Agreste disse:


> Infelizmente as trovoadas ficaram todas no atlas marroquino. Desta vez não deu...



pois é...  melhor dias virão!


----------



## AnDré (24 Fev 2008 às 00:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Já não se vê nada no Radar do IM.
Quer-me parecer que a torneira fechou!
E para amanhã, para a região de Lisboa, não estou a ver nada de significativo.

O AA vem aí. De regresso das suas férias e pronto a instalar-se por cá!


----------



## Gilmet (24 Fev 2008 às 01:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

E Já passa da 01:00, e a temperatura não desce! 13,3ºC
Humidade a 91%

Os olhos pesam e as costas doem... até logo...


----------



## psm (24 Fev 2008 às 09:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

bom dia. neste momento ceu nublado, e no horizonte(a sul)uma incus não muito perfeita.


----------



## Agreste (24 Fev 2008 às 09:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Neste momento mais um ou outro aguaceiro que devem dar para o resto da manhã e fazer a despedida deste evento. Depois caiem 6 ou 7 dias de A.

O GFS anda mais uma vez a brincar aos nevões. Alucinante mapa apartir das 300h. Deve durar até á próxima saída....


----------



## miguel (24 Fev 2008 às 11:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Aqui nada de novo Chuvinha que é bom 0,0mm do que vai do dia de hoje bem mas penso que para o fim desta manha e inicio de tarde a região de Setúbal/Lisboa podem ver uns bons aguaceiros e quem sabe alguma trovoada perdida no meio


----------



## Santos (24 Fev 2008 às 11:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Nada digno de registo aqui pelo Oeste, um fim de semana igual a tantos outros em termos climáticos; inverno-primaveril.
Pelo Sul de acordo com o IM existem algumas descargas eléctricas, com o CAPE um "pouquinho" mais favorável como os modelos prevêm.


----------



## João Soares (24 Fev 2008 às 12:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Ta a chover com *14,7ºC*
Desta vez ja se ve chuva porque na semana passada nem uma gota


----------



## Gilmet (24 Fev 2008 às 12:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Bom dia...

Tive a minima mais alta do mês, com 12,1ºC
Durante a noite, não caiu nem uma pinga...Hoje: 0,0mm

Está com um ar algo interessante... (imagem de stélite das 09:00, não há mais recente... não sei o que é que se passa com o satélite...)


----------



## Gilmet (24 Fev 2008 às 12:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Começou a chover...

13:30 - precipitou cerca de 1,5mm


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Fev 2008 às 13:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Por aqui, 2 mm desde das 12:00 e as trovoadas passaram todas a Oeste daqui, que miséria de evento


----------



## vitamos (24 Fev 2008 às 13:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Bom dia! Aqui pela Guarda céu encoberto e não chove. Durante o dia de ontem alguns periodos de chuva moderada a forte!

Daqui a  pouco volto a Coimbra! Continuação de um bom fim de semana a todos.


----------



## Rog (24 Fev 2008 às 13:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Localização de trovoadas às 12h, e imagem de satelite das 13h30


----------



## ajrebelo (24 Fev 2008 às 13:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

boas

aqui em Sesimbra  o sol espreita pelas nuvens, as nuvens tem bom potencial  

aqui fica umas imagens 





















será que vamos ter festa mais logo  o freemeteo ainda coloca alguma trovoada para mais logo 





abraços


----------



## CMPunk (24 Fev 2008 às 14:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Boas Pessoal!
Aqui Por Faro chove bastante bem, está a fazer trovoadas frequentes e dispersas.
Já choveu 4.4mm aqui na zona, veremos como vai continuar.

Cumps


----------



## CMPunk (24 Fev 2008 às 14:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Aqui deixo o Alerta do IM.






Alerta Amarelo para Distritos de Faro, Beja, Setubal, Évora e Lisboa.

Aguaceiros, por vezes fortes e acompanhados de trovoada.

Inicio do Alerta: Domingo, 24 Fevereiro 2008 às 13:00 (UTC).
Fim do Alerta: Domingo, 24 Fevereiro 2008 às 15:59 (UTC).


----------



## GFVB (24 Fev 2008 às 14:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Boa tarde a todos.

Pela Costa tudo muito calmo. Caiu esta manhã algo que nem se pode apelidar de aguaceiro. Apesar do céu estar muito nublado vão aparecendo algumas pesquenas abertas!


----------



## Brigantia (24 Fev 2008 às 14:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> aqui em Sesimbra  o sol espreita pelas nuvens, as nuvens tem bom potencial
> 
> aqui fica umas imagens



Essas nuvens prometem
Registem tudo e partilhem aqui


----------



## Gilmet (24 Fev 2008 às 14:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Não chove e 18,2ºC
A temperatura máxima até agora foi de 18,8ºC

O céu está muito nublado...
Precipitação hoje: 1,5mm


----------



## snowfall4all (24 Fev 2008 às 15:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Boas,

aqui por Évora chove bem há já um bom bocado, e parece que vai continuar assim por mais umas horas (a zona de maior intensidade de precipitação desloca-se agora de sul para norte ao longo do Alentejo). É chuva "grossa", não muito intensa, mas constante. Isto para mim é que é "bom tempo" ...


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Fev 2008 às 15:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Por aqui, é tudo ao lado a estação Faro/Aeroporto registou entre as 13 e as 14 horas 7.6 mm e eu registei 0 mm nem pingou , já ouvi 3 trovões e foi-se a luz durante 5 minutos por volta das 14h30m não se passa nada, parece que estou numa ilha intransponível


----------



## AnDré (24 Fev 2008 às 15:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Isto sim, é passar literalmente ao lado!

Vista a sul, agora mesmo:


----------



## ACalado (24 Fev 2008 às 15:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

boas por aqui choveu bem durante a noite, por agora caem uns aguaceiros e está algum nevoeiro, 8.4ºc


----------



## Gilmet (24 Fev 2008 às 15:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



AnDré disse:


> *Isto sim, é passar literalmente ao lado**!*
> 
> Vista a sul, agora mesmo:



Literalmente! Vista a este: 







Neste momento 17,9ºC


----------



## Gilmet (24 Fev 2008 às 15:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



Gilmet disse:


> *Literalmente!* Vista a este:
> 
> Neste momento 17,9ºC



Literalmente, ou então não!! Chove forte neste momento!!

15:50 - 17,4ºC, Precipitação total hoje: 2mm


----------



## AnDré (24 Fev 2008 às 15:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Sim Gil, está toda a cair em cima de Mira-Sintra e provavelmente Queluz e Cacém!
Foto de todo do meu Sudoeste, a caminhar para noroeste:





A sul já se cozinha qualuqer coisa! Será agora para mim? Continuo a 0,3mm


----------



## Rog (24 Fev 2008 às 15:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Trovoadas a avançar para o centro do país
localização de trovoadas 15h:
Satelite 15h45:


----------



## Gerofil (24 Fev 2008 às 16:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

*Alto Alentejo: Tarde de aguaceiros e trovoadas dispersas. Fotografias tiradas entre as 14h00 e as 15h00 (Percurso entre Alandroal e Estremoz).*


----------



## Gilmet (24 Fev 2008 às 16:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Chuva forte e sol á mistura... Temperatura nos 16,4ºC
Já vai em 3,5mm











A este:


----------



## Pina (24 Fev 2008 às 16:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

E previsões para Coimbra nesta tarde?


----------



## AnDré (24 Fev 2008 às 16:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



CMPunk disse:


> Aqui deixo o Alerta do IM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Alerta Amarelo estendido aos distritos de Leiria, Santarém e Portalegre.
Eles andam aí! E eu a vê-los passar


----------



## dgstorm (24 Fev 2008 às 16:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Os alertas tao a subir... será que chega aqui alguma coisa de jeito ?


----------



## Gilmet (24 Fev 2008 às 16:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Continua a chover fortemente, mas agora os pingos tem um tamanho
Vou com 6mm
Temperatura nos 16,0ºC


----------



## AnDré (24 Fev 2008 às 16:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



Pina disse:


> E previsões para Coimbra nesta tarde?



Olá Pina!

Se calhar ainda tens a sorte de ver qualquer coisa por vai. As células estão a forma-se e a subir em latitude rapidamente 

http://www.meteosat.com/visiblehi.htm

Mas ainda estão muito longe de Braga, dgstorm.
E depois também ainda há a possibilidade da falta de pontaria. Por exemplo, o Gil aqui ao lado já vai com mais de 6mm acumulados e eu apenas 0,3mm. Tenho a sensação que eu por cá já vi chover tudo o que devia chover este mês


----------



## Brigantia (24 Fev 2008 às 17:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



Gilmet disse:


>



Boa foto

Por aqui continua a chuva...


----------



## squidward (24 Fev 2008 às 17:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

E por aqui no Cartaxo será que tenho alguma sorte?? está a passar tudo ao lado tanto a norte como a sul e oeste

Nem sequer choveu ainda, so sol


----------



## AnDré (24 Fev 2008 às 17:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Cabo Carvoeiro em Grande 
Precipitação acumulada:
Das 14h às 15h: 14,3mm
Das 15h às 16h: 11,8mm

Estremoz, das 15h às 16h: 18,3mm.

Tudo, dados do IM

O radar do IM está cheio de pontos amarelos e vermelhos. Há precipitação forte espalhada localmente no centro e sul do continente. Desta vez, os alertas parecem-me bem atribuidos. Ainda que ainda não tenha caído nada.


----------



## Gerofil (24 Fev 2008 às 17:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Estremoz: 18,3 mm de precipitação entre as 15h00 e as 16h00 !!! Agora não chove mas observam-se novas formações muito escuras, em aproximação, vindas de Sueste.


Imagens de Satélite


----------



## squidward (24 Fev 2008 às 18:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Caiu agora mesmo uma carga d´água brutal com algum granizo á mistura
tenho que reclamar mais, pelos vistos o S.Pedro ouve-me
Trovoada é nao fez nenhuma...estranho

PS-o CB formou-se e descarregou mesmo por cima do Cartaxo


----------



## Vince (24 Fev 2008 às 18:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Boas tardes,

Parece que a tarde foi animada quanto a trovoadas para quem teve sorte de estar no sitio correcto, o que não foi o meu caso.


*Até às 17:30*







*18:00*


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Fev 2008 às 19:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



Vince disse:


> Boas tardes,
> 
> Parece que a tarde foi animada quanto a trovoadas para quem teve sorte de estar no sitio correcto, o que não foi o meu caso.



E no meu caso a sorte foi também madrasta, tudo ao lado 2 mm e nada mais, em Portimão sei que choveu bem esta tarde, trovejou e caiu granizo aqui nada


----------



## AnDré (24 Fev 2008 às 19:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Mais um distrito a juntar-se ao Alerta Amarelo: Desta vez: Castelo Branco!
E o alerta foi alargado até às 23:59

Por aqui, nada a assinalar.


----------



## dgstorm (24 Fev 2008 às 19:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Descargas electricas com fartura ali para espanha !

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoDEA.jsp


----------



## dgstorm (24 Fev 2008 às 19:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



AnDré disse:


> Mais um distrito a juntar-se ao Alerta Amarelo: Desta vez: Castelo Branco!
> E o alerta foi alargado até às 23:59
> 
> Por aqui, nada a assinalar.



É o que eu digo... os alertas tao a subir !
Vamos la ver se chega aqui qualquer coisita !


----------



## dgstorm (24 Fev 2008 às 19:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Grande celula que se ta ali a formar ! 

http://www.meteociel.fr/accueil/satellite.php


----------



## dgstorm (24 Fev 2008 às 19:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

E é onde ta a actividade electrica toda !


----------



## AnDré (24 Fev 2008 às 19:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



dgstorm disse:


> Grande celula que se ta ali a formar !
> 
> http://www.meteociel.fr/accueil/satellite.php



A ver se o Guadiana enche a barragem do Alqueva que não pára de esvaziar!

Por aqui está é tudo a deformar!


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Fev 2008 às 20:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Um alerta será que vem alguma coisa, aqui onde estou não faz nada é tipo bolha faz em Faro, na Espanha é um festival aqui nada tudo ao lado.






Fonte: www.tiemposevero.es

De referir que o GFS tem acertado na precipitação em Faro já que em Olhão não, mas ainda prevê 37 mm, se chover 4 mm já fico contente, mas todos sabemos que isto é mais difícil de prever já que é um fenómeno localmente aqui chove, no vizinho do lado já não chove.


----------



## Pisfip (24 Fev 2008 às 20:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Malta por aqui também nao me posso queixar... esta tarde quando sai do cinema tambem choveu e muito......    sera que isto vai continuar por estes lados??? adorava


----------



## Pisfip (24 Fev 2008 às 20:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

pelos vistos vai continuar


----------



## StormFairy (24 Fev 2008 às 20:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

 Bolas ... parece que vivo noutro planeta. Aqui não se passa nada.... de nada mesmo.... nem um vento nem uma chuva pra animar.... muito menos uma trovoadazita !!!


----------



## Rog (24 Fev 2008 às 20:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Forte trovoada a entrar em Portugal
Localização de trovoadas 18h e satélite 20h15


----------



## Gilmet (24 Fev 2008 às 20:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Boas...

Das 12:00 ás 15:00 parece que houve algumas descargas eléctricas aqui perto, mas nem sequer dei conta... Da chuva sim, dei conta, choveu bem! Até agora o total diário é de 8,5mm

Neste momento tenho 12,4ºC, prestes a bater a minima de hoje de 12,1ºC, humidade a 90% e pressão nos 1017 hPa (durante a tarde chegou aos 1014 hPa)

Parece que vai ser o Alentejo a apanhar com aquelas células que se estão a formar... Para aqui o aviso é de aguaceiros localmente mas, até agora o RADAR não acusa nada...

Precipitação este Mês: 171,0mm


----------



## Pina (24 Fev 2008 às 21:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Aquelas trovoadas vao chegar a coimbra?


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Fev 2008 às 21:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Bom por aqui passou-se mais uma tarde de assim pró esquesito onde as nuvens nem declaram nem sim nem sopas 

A tarde rendeu 2 mm...agora o céu está limpo e notam-se bem as estrelas não á pó no ar


----------



## Prof BioGeo (24 Fev 2008 às 21:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Fantástico! Desde as 18 horas que chove sem parar em Moura! E por vezes tem sido chuva forte!
Isto não é muito comum por cá! Desde que vivo em Moura, há dois anos, acho que é o dia que estou a ver mais chuva!
Quanto a valores, só amanha quando chegar à escola e consultar o histórico da nossa EMA. Em caso não tenho "penico"!


----------



## Vince (24 Fev 2008 às 21:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Essas duas grandes células talvez estejam já numa fase quase final e sejam as nuvens a espalharem-se por uma grande área, parecem mais activas do lado espanhol. De qualquer forma nota-se que está muito instável nalgumas regiões com novas a nascer. Vejam a rápida explosão de uma no extremo sudoeste do país.


----------



## Rog (24 Fev 2008 às 21:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

As descargas eléctricas nas últimas horas:


----------



## spor (24 Fev 2008 às 22:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Confirmo que aqui em Elvas houve trovoada, mas nada de extraordinário. Chuva é que caiu durante bastante tempo.


----------



## Gongas (24 Fev 2008 às 22:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

e por coimbra mais um dia sem cair uma gotinha de agua...quanto mais trovoada...penso que vai ficar tudo pelo sul e amanha já o tempo melhora


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Fev 2008 às 22:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Bom se calhar agora as celulas tem alguma fetish pelas noite de domingo para segunda  o Sul e parte do centro está todo em alerta amarelo devido a isso...por mim venha mais embora ache que o mais certo nos próximos dias é nevoeiro.


----------



## Turista (24 Fev 2008 às 22:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



AnDré disse:


> Cabo Carvoeiro em Grande
> Precipitação acumulada:
> Das 14h às 15h: 14,3mm
> Das 15h às 16h: 11,8mm
> .



Ah pois...  entre as 14 e as 15 choveu a bem chover e com algumas descargas eléctricas!! 
Agora tudo mais calmo... uma trovoada nocturna vinha a calhar para tentar fotografar algo...


----------



## GFVB (24 Fev 2008 às 22:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Tranquilidade é a palavra de ordem por aqui! Nem nuvens quase se observam!


----------



## kruden (24 Fev 2008 às 22:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Boas pessoal! Vou tentar descrever o que avistei hoje perto da Foz do Lisandro/Ericeira na estrada de Odrinhas. Estava a caminho de casa quando um dos meus amigos apontou para a esquerda. Vimos de relance uma nuvem em forma de furacão/tornado. "Tromba de àgua" pensei eu pq não se fazia sentir quase vento nenhum... passados 3-5 km as estradas estavam completamente alagadas, alguns cruzamentos até perto da terrugem idem: Ou seja, em cerca de 5 ou 10 minutos deve ter chovido e bem por essas bandas. Alguem do forúm presenciou ou pode adiantar medições? Foi a Sul de Mafra mais para os lados de Alcolombal, Odrinhas, Terrugem.

 Um abraço a todos... e uma pergunta: como se denomina o fenómeno e que nuvem era aquela? era muito semelhante ao que se entende por tornado e se vê nos filmes, mas esta era REAL!


----------



## Turista (24 Fev 2008 às 22:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



Rog disse:


> Forte trovoada a entrar em Portugal
> Localização de trovoadas 18h e satélite 20h15



Rog qual é a fonte da imagem com as trovoadas?? tks...


----------



## Nuno (24 Fev 2008 às 23:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



kruden disse:


> Boas pessoal! Vou tentar descrever o que avistei hoje perto da Foz do Lisandro/Ericeira na estrada de Odrinhas. Estava a caminho de casa quando um dos meus amigos apontou para a esquerda. Vimos de relance uma nuvem em forma de furacão/tornado. "Tromba de àgua" pensei eu pq não se fazia sentir quase vento nenhum... passados 3-5 km as estradas estavam completamente alagadas, alguns cruzamentos até perto da terrugem idem: Ou seja, em cerca de 5 ou 10 minutos deve ter chovido e bem por essas bandas. Alguem do forúm presenciou ou pode adiantar medições? Foi a Sul de Mafra mais para os lados de Alcolombal, Odrinhas, Terrugem.
> 
> Um abraço a todos... e uma pergunta: como se denomina o fenómeno e que nuvem era aquela? era muito semelhante ao que se entende por tornado e se vê nos filmes, mas esta era REAL!




Eu vi essa célula da Arrábida, tenho fotos, mas umas melhores que as minhas tem o nosso amigo Miguel, ele já vai postar no tópico fotografia e vídeo em Portugal


----------



## Nuno (24 Fev 2008 às 23:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

A festa na acabou mas começou agora para a malta do litoral 

Vem oh nao vem?

http://www.sat24.com/frame.php?html=zoom&xas=99&yas=336

La grande ela ta, vamos ver é se chega cá


----------



## migueltejo (24 Fev 2008 às 23:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Ola boas noites a todos,aqui por Marinhais hoje não choveu nada mas via-se muitas nuvens à volta de grande desenvolvimento vertical mas passou tudo ao lado,agora vamos ver a noite como vai ser,mas por agora esta tudo calmo,enfim é o inverno que temos.


----------



## AnDré (24 Fev 2008 às 23:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



Nuno disse:


> A festa na acabou mas começou agora para a malta do litoral
> 
> Vem oh nao vem?
> 
> ...



Infelizmente eu acho que ela já está em fase de declineo!
Já deve ter rebentado na costa Vicentina.


----------



## Nuno (24 Fev 2008 às 23:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



AnDré disse:


> Infelizmente eu acho que ela já está em fase de declineo!
> Já deve ter rebentado na costa Vicentina.



também acho que sim, vamos ver


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Fev 2008 às 23:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Sagres está a bombar e aqui o sotavento nada, os  modelos metem cerca de 27 a 28 mm para amanhã para Olhão, vou dormir talvez seja surpreendido esta noite


----------



## Debaser (25 Fev 2008 às 00:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Aqui em Sines está tudo normal 

Direcção do Vento  E   
Vel. Média do Vento  25  (Km/h) 
Vel. de Rajada do Vento  39  (Km/h)  
Temperatura do Ar  13,11  (ºC)  
Pressão Atmosférica  1006,14  (mBar)  
Humidade Relativa  123,75  (%)  
 Precipitação  0  (mm)


----------



## tsunami (25 Fev 2008 às 00:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Boa noite a todos, decidi aceder ao vosso pedido para nós nos registarmos, não percebo nada de meteorologia, mas como gosto do fenómeno das trovoadas. Se mandar alguma calinada em relação ao tema, não se zanguem .
Gostei muito do que vi e li neste fórum e já aprendi qualquer coisa, continuem


----------



## Nuno (25 Fev 2008 às 00:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



Debaser disse:


> Aqui em Sines está tudo normal
> 
> Direcção do Vento  E
> Vel. Média do Vento  25  (Km/h)
> ...



A sério ?

Nada mesmo é que esta uma boa celular a chegar ai.


----------



## AnDré (25 Fev 2008 às 00:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



Nuno disse:


> A sério ?
> 
> Nada mesmo é que esta uma boa celular a chegar ai.



Pelo radar do IM dá para ver que a célula está de facto extremamente activa, mas creio que não se esteja a dirigir para norte. Tenho a sensação que está a deixar o continente em direcção ao atlântico


----------



## Vince (25 Fev 2008 às 00:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



AnDré disse:


> Pelo radar do IM dá para ver que a célula está de facto extremamente activa, mas creio que não se esteja a dirigir para norte. Tenho a sensação que está a deixar o continente em direcção ao atlântico



Também cho que é assim. O que se expande para norte parecem ser já as nuvens resultantes das correntes descendentes e forte precipitação e consequente ar arrefecido e mais estável. Provavelmente chegará lá chuva mas não as trovoadas que se concentram no mar. Mas pode ser que daqui a umas horas aparecam outras.


----------



## MSantos (25 Fev 2008 às 00:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



tsunami disse:


> Boa noite a todos, decidi aceder ao vosso pedido para nós nos registarmos, não percebo nada de meteorologia, mas como gosto do fenómeno das trovoadas. Se mandar alguma calinada em relação ao tema, não se zanguem .
> Gostei muito do que vi e li neste fórum e já aprendi qualquer coisa, continuem



Bem vindo tsunami, contamos com a tua participação


----------



## iceworld (25 Fev 2008 às 02:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



tsunami disse:


> Boa noite a todos, decidi aceder ao vosso pedido para nós nos registarmos, não percebo nada de meteorologia, mas como gosto do fenómeno das trovoadas. Se mandar alguma calinada em relação ao tema, não se zanguem .
> Gostei muito do que vi e li neste fórum e já aprendi qualquer coisa, continuem



Bem vindo 
Não te preocupes com as calinadas que o pessoal aqui só não gosta de uma coisa......os modelos depois das 180h


----------



## Rog (25 Fev 2008 às 12:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



Turista disse:


> Rog qual é a fonte da imagem com as trovoadas?? tks...



http://85.214.49.20/pics/semb0.gif


----------



## Rog (25 Fev 2008 às 12:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



kruden disse:


> Boas pessoal! Vou tentar descrever o que avistei hoje perto da Foz do Lisandro/Ericeira na estrada de Odrinhas. Estava a caminho de casa quando um dos meus amigos apontou para a esquerda. Vimos de relance uma nuvem em forma de furacão/tornado. "Tromba de àgua" pensei eu pq não se fazia sentir quase vento nenhum... passados 3-5 km as estradas estavam completamente alagadas, alguns cruzamentos até perto da terrugem idem: Ou seja, em cerca de 5 ou 10 minutos deve ter chovido e bem por essas bandas. Alguem do forúm presenciou ou pode adiantar medições? Foi a Sul de Mafra mais para os lados de Alcolombal, Odrinhas, Terrugem.
> 
> Um abraço a todos... e uma pergunta: como se denomina o fenómeno e que nuvem era aquela? era muito semelhante ao que se entende por tornado e se vê nos filmes, mas esta era REAL!



Um tornado até poderia ser, agora furacão nem pensar!


----------



## Thomar (25 Fev 2008 às 21:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Boa Noite Pessoal, estou de volta! 

Fui no fim-de-semana à terra, (Tomar) e conto-vos resumidamente como é que o tempo esteve por lá.

*Sábado (a partir das 17h):*
– Muito nublado, algum chuvisco até às 19h;
– Temperatura estável de baixa amplitude térmica (16ºC a 14ºC);
– Vento fraco. Vento moderado entre as 19h e as 23h30m.

*Domingo:*
– Muito nublado, chuva com alguma intensidade durante a madrugada, 2h30m e as 5h30m. Alguns episódios de chuva fraca na maior parte do dia.
*Chuva torrencial das 18h às 18h25m (ver as fotos em baixo);*
– Temperatura estável de baixa amplitude térmica (+ ou -,  13ºC a 16ºC);
– Vento fraco.

E pronto, foi só isto! 

As imagens em baixo referem-se ao episódio de chuva torrencial de domingo, foram aquelas *belas nuvens.*   
Julgo que o os meteoloucos vão apreciar!


----------



## Turista (26 Fev 2008 às 01:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*



Rog disse:


> http://85.214.49.20/pics/semb0.gif



obrigado!


----------

